# دوائر التحكم فى أجهزة التكييف المختلفة واحدة واحدة



## سليمان سعد الدين (12 أكتوبر 2010)

الأخوة الزملاء الأفاضل / سلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته
تلاحظ عدم الإهتمام بصفة عامة بدوائر التحكم لأجهزة التكييف المختلفة شباك - اسبليت - باكدج وأسئلتها ومشاكلها كثيرة ولا تجد الإهتمام الكافى بها ومعظم الزملاء يتحدثون ويسألون ولا مجيب وحاولت أن نعمل شيئاً مفيداً جداً وهو دراسة دوائر التحكم من البداية وببساطة شرح مكونات دوائر التحكم كل جزء على حدة ثم شرح الدوائر واحدة تلو الأخرى بمشيئة الله تعالى ثم بمعاونتكم جميعاً وبتشجيع مشرفى المنتدى الكرام والله ولى التوفيق &
نبدأ بسم الله الحلقة الأولى بالمرفقات واصبروا على لإعداد الحلقات التالية واحدة واحدة أتمنى من الله عز وجل أن يستفيد منها الجميع كما أرجو من الخبراء بتصحيح أى خطأ غير مقصود وأنا تحت أمر الجميع فى أى استفسار وشكراً لكم . أخوكم / سليمان سعد الدين السيد من القاهرة - مصر أم الدنيا والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .


----------



## مستريورك (12 أكتوبر 2010)

فكرة رائعة جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

ياريت تبتدي فيها قريبا جدااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (12 أكتوبر 2010)

أشكرك ياباش مهندس / مستر يورك ودعواتكم وتشجيعكم ومساعدتكم بدوائر تحكم لأجهزة مختلفة حتى يكتمل الموضوع وتمنياتى بالتوفيق &


----------



## محسن يوسف (12 أكتوبر 2010)

الباشمهندس سليمان :

حقيقى بدايه موفقه جدا وانا اول المشجعين لحضرتكم على هذا المجهود وانشاء الله تستمر فى هذه العمليه وجزاك الله كل خير على مجهودك .

لى ملحوظه صغيره جدا على المستند المرسل الا وهى كل او معظم شركات التكييف لم تنتج جهاز له مفتاح selector يعمل على البلف العاكس الا شركه كولدير فقط ومفتاح ال selector يعمل فى حاله السخان فقط لانه يقوم بتوصيل طرف للمروحه وطرف للسخان اما فى حاله التشغيل على الساخن باستخدام البلف العاكس فنحن نحتاج الى مفتاح يقوم بالتوصيل للمروحه والكباس والبلف وهذا غير متوافر فى مفاتيح التشغيل . 

والف شكر على المجهود العظيم واستمر .


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (13 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً للمهندس / محسن يوسف على الملاحظة الجميلة وسوف أذكرها بإن الله تعالى فى الحلقة القادمة كما أرجو من الجميع إبداء ملاحظاتهم لكى يكون الموضوع مفيد ومتكامل وشكراً للجميع .


----------



## 8888 (13 أكتوبر 2010)

اشكرك من قلبى لتلبية ندائى وسؤالى الملح على هذا الموضوع لانة موضوع هام جدا لجميع الفنيين وجزاك اللة خيرا عنا وفتح عليك من بركاتة 
**اشكرك جدا جدا اللة معاك**​​​
:75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75:​​​


----------



## eng_alex (13 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا يا باشمهندس والحقيقة الموضوع جه فى وقته لانى لسة متعين جديد كمهندس تكييف وكنت عايز اعرف اكتر عن الكنترول بتاعه


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (13 أكتوبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
شكراً جزيلاً لجميع الأخوة الأعزاء على مرورهم وتشجيعهم وإليكم الحلقة الثانية بالمرفقات .


----------



## alaa_84 (13 أكتوبر 2010)

الله يبارك فيك يا هندسة


----------



## 8888 (13 أكتوبر 2010)

ياه ياه ياه ياه ياه ياه 
يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااااااه
بجد والله موضوع جامد قوى 
وما اقدرش اقول اكثر من كدا

​​​


----------



## عبدالله ابوبكر (13 أكتوبر 2010)

الف شكرررر يابرنس ...


----------



## appess (13 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## مستريورك (13 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكورجدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (14 أكتوبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
شكراً جزيلا للجميع وإليكم الحلقة الثالثة بالمرفقات وأعتقد أنها مميزة جداً وفيها الكثير من الإجابات على أسئلتكم اتمنى أن تنول إعجابكم وإلى حلقة جديدة بأمر الله تعالى والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .


----------



## م عزت الشرقاوى (14 أكتوبر 2010)

دائما عندك الجديد والمتميز . وانت المفروض تأخذ عضو متميز . لان انت فعلا عضو متميز فى كل الصفات النبيلة

Best Regards
Ezzat
tanta


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (14 أكتوبر 2010)

أشكرك ياباش مهندس / عزت الشرقاوى على كلماتك الرقيقة واعلم اننى معجب جداً بآراءك وأفكارك والحقيقة لاأستحق هذا التكريم فهذا واجب على وتحياتى وشكرى لمرورك الكريم وتمنياتى لك بالتوفيق .


----------



## 8888 (14 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ونحن فى انتظار الحلقة 4​


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (14 أكتوبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السادة الزملاء / سلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته
الحقيقة مش عارف أقول إيه ؟ الملاحظ أن موضوع دوائر التحكم ليس ذو أهمية ولا يهم إلا القليل فإذا كان كذلك أرجو إبداء آرائكم واستفساراتكم هل أكمل أم أكتفى بذلك ونعطى الفرصة لحضراتكم وعموماً إلى حضراتكم الحلقة الرابعة بالمرفقات وأشكر جميع الزملاء على ردودهم الطيبة والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.*


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (15 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا على هذه الملفات الممتازة


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (15 أكتوبر 2010)

العفوياباش مهندس /أبو ميدو 2006 الشكر لله وحده سبحانه وتعالى وتمنياتى لك بكل توفيق &


----------



## السيد زرد (15 أكتوبر 2010)

اولا اشكرك على هذه الملفات الجمبله والقبمه وجزاك الله كل الخير فهى حقا قيمه جدا وتشرح موضوع الكنترول بسهوله وادعوك للاستمرار وادعوا الله ان يوفقك ويمكن لما تقوم به ان تضعه فى كتاب ويطبع


----------



## إبن رشد (15 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## 8888 (15 أكتوبر 2010)

اكرمك الله اخي مهندس سليمان ووفقك لما يحبه و يرضاه وجزاك الله خيرا::::::::::&&&&&&&&:::::::::أكرمك الله وجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك ودائما نشاهد كل ماهو جديد
نحن فى انتظار الحلقة القادمة​


----------



## elreedy (15 أكتوبر 2010)

تسلم ايدك وياريت تكمل والله انا بدعيلك بالغفران و النجاح


----------



## خضر يوسف خضر (15 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا لكل من ساهم بالموضوع


----------



## abdelrahim (15 أكتوبر 2010)

*الله يبارك فيك*


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (15 أكتوبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
(( سبحانك لا علم لنا إلا ماعلمتنا إنك أنت العليم الحكيم )) صدق الله العظيم
إخوتى الأعزاء / سلام الله عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أشكركم جميعاً شكراً جزيلاً كل بإسمه على ردودكم الطيبة والمشجعة وإلى حضراتكم الحلقة 5 بالمرفقات .


----------



## محسن يوسف (15 أكتوبر 2010)

باشمهندس سليمان زكاه العلم نشره وانت ماشى كده صح وربنا يوفقك انت بتعمل الخلاصه .


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (15 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك ياباش مهندس محسن


----------



## 8888 (16 أكتوبر 2010)

أكرمك الله وجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك 
فى انتظار احلقة 6


----------



## eng usama_as (16 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامة


----------



## السيد زرد (16 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك استمر وفقك الله لكل خير


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (16 أكتوبر 2010)

أشكر م/ اسامة كما أشكر م/ السيد زرد وجميع الزملاء على مروركم الكريم ودعواتكم الطيبة وسوف أرفع الحلقة 6 قريباً جداً بأمر الله فور الإنتهاء من إعدادها وأى استفسار تحت أمركم وتمنياتى لكم بالتوفيق &


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (16 أكتوبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
إلى حضراتكم الحلقة 6 أرجو الدعاء والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .


----------



## ama2828 (17 أكتوبر 2010)

*الله يعطيك العافية ويجعل كل الذي عملته في ميزان حسناتك *​


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (17 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً لحضرتك م/ ama2828 وتمنياتى لك بالتوفيق .


----------



## صفوت مبروك (17 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لك على الدرس المميز وبارك الله فيك وفي علمك
مستنيين الحلقة 7


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (17 أكتوبر 2010)

الله يبارك فى حضرتك م/ صفوت مبروك وعينية الإثثنين فور الانتهاء من الحلقة 7 سوف أرفعها لحضراتكم مباشرةً كما أشكر مرورك وكلماتك العطرة .


----------



## مستريورك (17 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور جدااااااااااااااا
يا باشمهندس


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (17 أكتوبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اعزائى الكرام إلى حضراتكم الحلقة 7


----------



## مستريورك (17 أكتوبر 2010)

الاخ الفاضل الملف الحلقة السابعة لا يفتح 

مع الشكر


----------



## x ray (17 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً لك أخي العزيز والله معلومات مفيده جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## egy_silver (17 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور *على هذا الجهد وللامام دائما *


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (17 أكتوبر 2010)

أشكركم جميعاً على مروركم الكريم ودعواتكم الصادقة كل بإسمه والأخ الفاضل م/ مستر يورك بارك الله فيه أعرفه بأن الملف سليم قم بفك ضغطه وسوف يفتح بإذن الله وطمنى هل فتح أم لا ؟حتى اساعدك والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .


----------



## elreedy (18 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم


----------



## مستريورك (18 أكتوبر 2010)

الاخ الفاضل سليمان
شكر لك وانت كنت عامل الملفات 6 بدون فك ضغط كان بيفتح الملف معي علي طول الا الملف السابع ونقلت الملف علي كمبيوتر اخر لقيت زي ما تفضلت وقلت لازم يفك الضغط 
وبرنامج فك الضضغط في الكمبيوتر الاول كان لا يعمل بصورة صحيحة


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (18 أكتوبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحلقة 8 عن التايمر أتمنى أن تكون مفيدة لحضراتكم ويستفيد منها الجميع .


----------



## مستريورك (19 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور جدااااااااااا


----------



## جدتى (19 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع وياريت ترفع اى حاجه عن مناولة الهواء تكون مشكوورررررررررر رغم انك كده باشا


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (19 أكتوبر 2010)

أشكرك م/ جدتى على كلماتك الطيبة وأن شاء الله سوف أجهز دائرة تحكم وحدات مناولة الهواء قريباً علشان عيونك وتمنياتى بالتوفيق .


----------



## م عزت الشرقاوى (19 أكتوبر 2010)

معلومات فى منتهى الخطورة
ربنا يباركلك مهندس سليمان


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (19 أكتوبر 2010)

الله يبارك فى حضرتك م/ عزت


----------



## جاد الكريم (20 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً لك موضوع مفيد بارك الله فيك


----------



## صفوت مبروك (20 أكتوبر 2010)

الف شكر علي المجهود اخي م / سليمان حضرتك فن الهندسة كلها​ارجو من حضرتك ارفاق رسومات الدوائر الكهربية للتكييف الشباك والتكييف الاسبليت ؟؟​​​
​​​


----------



## السيد زرد (20 أكتوبر 2010)

اشكرك بشدة بارك الله فيك وزادك الله علما والله اكثر من رائع ما شاء الله


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (21 أكتوبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
شكراً جزيلاً لحضراتكم م/ عزت & م/ مستر يورك & م/ السيد زرد وجميع المهندسين الكرام حتى لا أنسى أحد على مروركم الكريم وتشجيعكم المستمر وتمنياتى أن نفيد ونستفيد حتى نرتقى بمستوانا وهذا قطعاً فى خدمةأمتنا العربية والإسلامية بارك الله فيكم جميعاً وإلى حضراتكم الحلقة 9 بالمرفقات عن الترانس والصمام المغناطيسى ومعذرة عن التأخير لأننى أقوم بإعداد كل حلقة وبعد الإنتهاء برفعها فوراً لحضراتكم


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (21 أكتوبر 2010)

إلى حضراتكم دائرة تحكم لجهاز تكييف تشمل كونتاكتور- ترانس- تايمر-Lp - Hp وبناء على طلب م/ مستر يورك


----------



## وليد عنتر (21 أكتوبر 2010)

بجد والله موضوع جامد قوى


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (21 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراً م/ وليد عنتر وتمنياتى لك بالتوفيق .


----------



## Alaa Mohammed (21 أكتوبر 2010)

يجعل الله هذا المجهود فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (21 أكتوبر 2010)

أشكرك شكراً جزيلاً م/ علاء وتمنياتى لك بكل توفيق &


----------



## صفوت مبروك (21 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكوووووور ياهندسة ياريت حلقة عن رسومات الدوائر الكهربية للتكييف الشباك والتكييف الاسبليت ​


----------



## مستريورك (21 أكتوبر 2010)




----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (21 أكتوبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السادة الكرام مشرفين ومهندسين وفنيين أعضاء وزوار ملتقانا الرائع / سلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته
أرجو من سيادتكم التكرم بتثبيت موضوعنا المتواضع عن دوائر التحكم لأجهزة التكييف لما له من أهمية كبيرة تهمنا جميعا وأن يرتب وينسق حسب ما يعجب حضراتكم والملاحظ الإهتمام الكبير من حضراتكم بالحلقات التى نعدها ونرفعها مباشرة لخدمة الجميع وعلى كل الزملاء من عنده دوائر تحكم لأجهزة تكييف مختلفة بأن يرفعها مشكوراً لنتناقش بها ويستفيد منها الجميع والتوفيق من عند الله تعالى .
وإلى حضراتكم الحلقة 10 وهى مميزة جداً بالمرفقات عن جهاز حماية الفولت (Phase Sequence) اتمنى أن تعجب حضراتكم والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .


----------



## صفوت مبروك (22 أكتوبر 2010)

منتظرين الحلقة 11


----------



## السيد زرد (22 أكتوبر 2010)

مهما قلنا لن نوفيك حقك جزاك الله خيرا يا صاحب القلب الكبير والعلم الوفير


----------



## م.رامي قاسم (22 أكتوبر 2010)

موضوع جميل يا باش مهندس تسلم ايدك وبالتوفيق يا رب


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (22 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً لجميع الأخوة الكرام م/ صفوت مبروك & م/ مستر يورك & م/ السيد زرد & م/ رامى قاسم
&م/ محسن يوسف و جميع المهندسين على ردودكم المشجعة ومروركم الكريم الذى يسعدنى كثيراً وجارى إعداد الحلقات القادمة وتمنياتى لكم بالتوفيق .*


----------



## محسن يوسف (22 أكتوبر 2010)

> معنى ذلك أن الضاغط الدائرى لابد من تشغيله فى اتجاهه الصحيح فقط .



الاخ العزيز مهندس سليمان :
معذره وانا عارف انك لم تقصد هذا الخطا وتصحيحه ان الضاغط الحلزونى ( scroll ) هو الذى لا بد من تشغيله فى اتجاهه الصحيح وليس الدورانى rotary .


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (22 أكتوبر 2010)

حبيبى م/ محسن بارك الله فيك سلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته
أحب أولاً أن نتناقش ونتفق ونختلف ولكن كل هذا لايؤثر على حبى واحترامى لشخصك الكريم .
ضواغط دائرية ( Rotary Compressor ) يشمل :-
1- الضاغط الدائرى ذو الريشة الواحدة
2- ,, ,, ,, الريش المتعددة
ضواغط حلزونية وتنقسم إلى :-
1- Rotary Screw
Scroll -2 
جميع هذه الأنواع من الضواغط تقع تحت اسم الضواغط الدائرية والجميع لابد من دورانه فى إتجاه واحد فقط .
هذا توضيح ليس أكثر ولك منى كل التحية والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .


----------



## eng - mahmoud (22 أكتوبر 2010)

تسلم ايديك


----------



## majdy82 (23 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا على هذا المجهود الرائع و عله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (23 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا م/ مجدى & م/ ميدو على مروركم الكريم ودعواتكم الصادقة وبارك الله فيكم .


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (25 أكتوبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
إلى حضراتكم دائرة تحكم جهاز تكييف اسبليت كاريير تبريد وتدفئة دورة معكوسة وتشمل كونتاكتور بالمرفقات وتحياتى .


----------



## elreedy (25 أكتوبر 2010)

الله يبارك لنا ولك جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م. سامر هاني (25 أكتوبر 2010)

اخي الكريم شكرا جزيلا لك وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مستريورك (25 أكتوبر 2010)

الا خ الفاضل سليمان بجد موضوع رائع جدا ونتمنا المزيد من مواضيعك الشيقة


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (25 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (25 أكتوبر 2010)

م/ محمود عزت سلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته
أشكرك شكراً جزيلاً على مرورك الكريم وكلماتك الطيبة فهذا شرف كبير لى وتمنياتى لكم بكل توفيق .


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (26 أكتوبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أخواتى الأعزاء إلى حضراتكم الحلقة 11 عن الثيرموستات الزئبقى أتمنى أن تعجب وتفيد حضراتكم ومعذرة على التأخير


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (26 أكتوبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
إلى حضراتكم دائرة تحكم جهاز تكييف اسبليت كاريير هارمونى تبريد وتدفئة دورة معكوسة وتشمل كونتاكتور بالمرفقات وتحياتى .


----------



## مستريورك (26 أكتوبر 2010)




----------



## شلدون (27 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (27 أكتوبر 2010)

أشكرك شكراً جزيلاً م/ شلدون وتمنياتى لك بكل توفيق .


----------



## جبريل الحشيم (27 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
اشكرك اخي المهندس سليمان على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (27 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراً لك م/ جبريل الحشيم وتمنياتى لك بكل توفيق .


----------



## جبريل الحشيم (27 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اخي المهندس سليمان ما هي اعراض تلف عاكس دائرة التبريد نتيجة قفش اجزائه الداخلية؟
وشكرا لك مقدمًا.


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (27 أكتوبر 2010)

أخى الكريم م/ جبريل الحشيم سلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته
أشكرك شكراً جزيلاً على مرورك الكريم الذى يسعدنى كثيرا جداً .
بكل بساطة عند توصيل وفصل التغذية للكويل تسمع صوت عالى وهو صوت تغيير مسار مركب التبريد كل هذا طبيعى 
أما عند التأكد من وصول التغذيه للملف ولم تسمع صوت تحويل مسار الفريون عند التشغيل والفصل والكويل سليم فهذا يؤكد زرجنة أجزاءه الميكانيكية وتمنياتى لك بالنجاح والتوفيق .


----------



## zaki5555 (28 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااا ونريد المزيد


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (28 أكتوبر 2010)

الشكر لله ياباش مهندس/ Zaki5555 وعينية لكم واعلم أن تعليقاتكم تفرحنى كثيراً وتشجعنى على المزيد والإستمرار شكراً على مرورك الكريم وتمنياتى لك بالنجاح والتوفيق .


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (28 أكتوبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
إلى حضراتكم الحلقة 12 بالمرفقات عن الثيرموستات المغناطيسى أتمنى من الله عز وجل أن تعجبكم وتفيد حضراتكم .


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (28 أكتوبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أعزائى الكرام إليكم دائرة تحكم جهاز تكييف اسبليت ماركة ترين حديث يعمل تبريد وتدفئة عن طريق الدورة المعكوسة بالمرفقات وتمنياتى لكم بالتوفيق .


----------



## مستريورك (29 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااا أخي سليمان


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (29 أكتوبر 2010)

العفو ياباش مهندس / مستر يورك


----------



## ahmed abd elgaw (30 أكتوبر 2010)

الف شكر على المجهود العظيم


----------



## tag jones (30 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## tag jones (30 أكتوبر 2010)

i have a question about the wiring diagram of the Trane split AC:
as i know that the thermistor is a resistanse with a value that change with temperature and mainly it is used in motor winding thermal protection as in PTC and NTC but i dont no what is the purpose of the indoor &out dor thermistor here is it used as a temperature senso ?


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (30 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم م/ Ahmed Abd elgaw & م/ tag jones وتمنياتى لكم بكل توفيق .


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (30 أكتوبر 2010)

*دائرة تحكم ميراكو يورك dx 180 :240*

أحبائى إلى حضراتكم بالمرفقات دائرة تحكم وحدة تكييف مركزية dx طراز ميراكو يورك قدرات 180000 &240000 btu تتكون من دائرتين وتعمل 380 فولت ودائرة تحكم 24 فولت وتستخدم ثيرموستات من النوع الزئبقى أتمنى أن تفيد حضراتكم .


----------



## محسن يوسف (30 أكتوبر 2010)

QUOTE]*but i dont no what is the purpose of the indoor &out dor thermistor here is it used as a temperature senso ?*[/QUOTE]

the indoor sensor and the outdoor sensor have a great function in controling the air condition first let us speak about the indoor sensor which has only one function in this type of air condition controling the room temperature acoording to the temperature adjusting by the remote control .
the out door sensor has two function :
1-if the temperature of the condensing coil rises above the limit the compressor stoppd.

2-in case of using the air condition on hot mode the outdoor unit in this case working as evaporator and somtimes the ambient temperature falls bellow - 3 C the ice may be formed on the coil and the outdoor sensor feel the temperature and starting defrost i.e melting ice​


----------



## mamod. (30 أكتوبر 2010)

نشكر الاخ على المعلمات


----------



## السيد زرد (30 أكتوبر 2010)

احييك يا هندسه على المجهود الوافر والمعلومات القيمه وربنا يوفقك على وقتك ومعلوماتك


----------



## مستريورك (30 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور يا الغالي


----------



## تامربهجت (30 أكتوبر 2010)

موضوع اكثر من رائع
شكرا على المجهود الكبير


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (30 أكتوبر 2010)

أعزائى الكرام / سلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته
أشكركم شكراً جزيلاً فرداً فرداً على ردودكم الرقيقة ومروركم الكريم وأخص حضراتكم وخاصة م/ محسن يوسف حبيب قلبى أن يكون تعليقاته وردوده بلغتنا العربية الجميلة حتى يفهم الجميع وتمنياتى لكم بالتوفيق .


----------



## صفوت مبروك (31 أكتوبر 2010)

*مشكور اخي الكريم على المجهود المـــفيد
بارك الله في مجهودك*​


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (31 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك م/ صفوت مبروك وشكرا على ردك ومرورك الكريم .


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (31 أكتوبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أعزائى الكرام / إلى حضراتكم بالمرفقات دائرة تحكم جهاز تكييف كاريير موديل ( dx-50ub55 ) وهو يعمل بدارة تبريد واحدة ويستخدم ثيرموستات من النوع المغناطيسى أو الديجيتال وهو يعمل 380 فولت 3 فاز ودائرة تحكم 24 فولت أتمنى بأن تفيد حضراتكم .


----------



## محسن يوسف (31 أكتوبر 2010)

> *أشكركم شكراً جزيلاً فرداً فرداً على ردودكم الرقيقة ومروركم الكريم وأخص حضراتكم وخاصة م/ محسن يوسف حبيب قلبى أن يكون تعليقاته وردوده بلغتنا العربية الجميلة حتى يفهم الجميع وتمنياتى لكم بالتوفيق .*



انا باشكرك يا مهندس سليمان على مجهودك الوافر الذى بذلته فى هذا الموضوع وربنا يضعه فى ميزان حسناتك . وتعليق على ردك انا رديت على سؤال الاخ باللغه الانجليزيه لانه سال السؤال باللغه الانجليزيه لاننى كان عندى شك انه لايعرف اللغه العربيه والا لم يكن سال سؤاله باللغه الانجليزيه وهذا هو كل الموضوع لااكثر ولا اقل .


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (1 نوفمبر 2010)

العفو ياباش مهندس / محسن الشكر لله سبحانه وتعالى وأنا عارف قصدك بس أنا نفسى جميع الأخوة يتحدثوا عربى لأن المداخلات يقرأها الجميع ومعظمنا على أده فى اللغة والنبى عربى عليه الصلاة والسلام أنا بشكرك جداً ولك تحياتى .


----------



## tag jones (1 نوفمبر 2010)

انا اسف يا بشمهندس انى كتبت بالانجليزية بس اصلى العربى بتاعى على اد حالة عموما ان شاء الله التعليقات القادمة هتكون بالغة العربية وجزاكم الله خيرا ولو فى اى مساعدة انا ممكن اقدمها بأذن الله انا سداد


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (1 نوفمبر 2010)

ولآ يهمك ياباش مهندس / Tagjones بارك الله فيك وتقبل تحياتى .


----------



## صفوت مبروك (2 نوفمبر 2010)

©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلووو و°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو° ¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§ ¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــ يعطيك العافية والمزيد من الابداع--- ــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤ ©§¤°ح لو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§ ¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤ °حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو° ¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلووو و°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©

​


----------



## mottohotto (2 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
تحيه لك من كل قلبى على هذا المجهود المبذول و الواضح على خبرتك القويه فى هذا المجال و انا اشجعك على تأليف كتاب فى الكنترول بنفس هذا الشرح المبسط و المفهوم و سوف يكون مرجع لكل مختص و دارس 
ارجو القاء نظره على قاطع الوقايه من الزيت و انا اعلم انك سوف تدرجه بدون طلب منى و لكن لاهميته وسط قواطع الضغوط الاخرى اللتى قدر ذكرتها سابقا 
وفقك الله و جزاك الله بكل حرف مليون حسنه و الى الامام 
شكرا


----------



## طالب البوليتكنك (2 نوفمبر 2010)

بوركت الايادي المتوضئة وجزاك الله جنات الفردوس

موضو مفيد وشيق ارجو منك الاستمرار


----------



## مستريورك (2 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور وتسلم الايادي


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (2 نوفمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الأخ العزيز م/ Mottohotto سلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته
أشكركم شكراً جزيلاً على مرورك الكريم وكلماتك الطيبة واعلم ياأخى الفاضل أنى أحبك فى الله وأكن لك كل احترام وتقدير واعلم أنى أحترم ردودك ومساعدة الجميع التى إذا دلت تدل على كرمك وخبرتك ونبل أخلاقك . وفعلاً عامل حلقة عن قاطع ضغط الزيت ولكنها لم تكتمل وسوف أرفعها قريباً بإذن الله تعالى والحقيقة عندما أكون مشغولاً أرفق دائرة تحكم لجهاز تكييف مختلف حتى يستفيد منها الجميع والملاحظ اهتمام كثير من الزملاء بالصيانة وأعطالها ودوائر التحكم ولاحظت أن كثيرون يريدون استفسارات عن دوائر التحكم ولا مجيب ففكرت وبتشجيع من الزملاء أن نعمل موضوع عن دوائر التحكم والحمد لله نال استحسان كم كبير من الزملاء وفقنا الله وإياكم لما فيه الخير والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (2 نوفمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أشكركم شكراً جزيلاً م/ مستر يورك حبيب قلبى & م/ طالب البولوتيكنيك على مروركم الكريم وتحيتكم العطرة وتمنياتى لكم بكل توفيق .


----------



## eng_teto75 (2 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا بشمهندس
اخ حبيب فى الله 
نتمنى للك التوفيق دائما


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (2 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك حبيبى م/ eng_teto75 وتمنياتى لك بالنجاح والتوفيق .


----------



## aati badri (2 نوفمبر 2010)

*مشكور جدااااااااااا*
*




*
*

شكرررررررررررررررررررا يا موسوعة*​


----------



## aati badri (2 نوفمبر 2010)




----------



## aati badri (2 نوفمبر 2010)




----------



## abdelrahim (2 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير وبارك الله فيك


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (2 نوفمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
استاذى الفاضل م/ aati badri أشكركم شكراً جزيلاً على مروركم الكريم وتشجيعكم المتواصل وهذا شرف لى كبير وأتمنى تثبيت الموضوع لأهميته عندنا جميعاً ولكن ربنا يسهل بارك الله فيكم وتمنياتى لحضراتكم النجاح والتوفيق دائماً .


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (2 نوفمبر 2010)

أخى الفاضل م/ abdelrahim أشكرك شكراً جزيلاً على مرورك الكريم وتمنياتى لكم بالتوفيق .


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (3 نوفمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الأخوة الأعزاء / سلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته
إلى حضراتكم الحلقة 13 بالمرفقات عن قاطع ضغط الزيت للضواغط الترددية النصف مفتوحة بناء على طلب حضراتكم وخاصةً م/ mottohotto حبيب قلبى وتمنياتى لكم بالتوفيق .


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (3 نوفمبر 2010)

تابع الحلقة 13 بالمرفقات


----------



## السيد زرد (4 نوفمبر 2010)

متا بعينك اكمل وربنا يوفقك ويبارك فيك وفى والديك واولادك


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (4 نوفمبر 2010)

أشكرك حبيبى م/ السيد زرد بارك الله فيك وفى والديك وأسرتك الكريمة وتحياتى .


----------



## مستريورك (5 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور يا باشا وكمل 

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (5 نوفمبر 2010)

الشكر لله م/ مستر يورك حبيبى ومن عينية الإثنين .


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (5 نوفمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
إخوانى الأعزاء / سلام الله عليكم جميعاً ورحمة الله وبركاته وكل عام وحضراتكم بألف خير وسعادة بمناسبة عيد الأضحى المبارك .
إلى حضراتكم بالمرفقات دائرة تحكم جهاز تكييف ماركة باور قدرات مختلفة تبدأ من 135000 : 600000 btu تعمل بدائرتى تبريد وتستخدم ثيرموستات لكل ضاغط من النوع المغناطيسى أتمنى أن تفيد حضراتكم .


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (7 نوفمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
إخوانى الأعزاء / سلام الله عليكم جميعاً ورحمة الله وبركاته وكل عام وحضراتكم بألف خير وسعادة بمناسبة عيد الأضحى المبارك أعاده الله علينا جميعاً بالخير واليمن والبركات .
إلى حضراتكم بالمرفقات دائرة تحكم جهاز تكييف اسبليت ماركة ميراكو يورك يعمل بمفاتيح تشغيل يدوية أتمنى بأن تفيد حضراتكم .


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (8 نوفمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أعزائى وأحبابى إلى حضراتكم دائرة تحكم جهاز تكييف إسبليت يونيون إير يعمل تبريد فقط ويتم التحكم فيه عن طريق ريموت سلكى بالمرفقات أتمنى بأن تفيد حضراتكم وتمنياتى لكم بكل توفيق .


----------



## مستريورك (8 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور يا الغالي


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (9 نوفمبر 2010)

العفو ياحبيبى م/ مستر يورك الشكر لله وحده وكل عام وأنتم بخير .


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (9 نوفمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أحبابى / السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
إلى حضراتكم الحلقة 14 عن الكونتاكتور 3 طرف 3Phase ونقاط مساعدة بالمرفقات أتمنى أن تعجب حضراتكم وأحب أتشرف بآراء حضراتكم ولكم جزيل الشكر .


----------



## egy_silver (10 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا يا اخى ونفعنا الله بما فية خيرى الدنيا والاخرة


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (10 نوفمبر 2010)

اشكرك أخى الكريم م/ egy_silver على مرورك الكريم وبارك الله فيك وكل عام وأنتم بخير .


----------



## مستريورك (10 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور يا باشا


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (10 نوفمبر 2010)

العفو ياباش مهندس / مستر يورك دائماً مرورك يسعدنى وردودك تفرحنى بارك الله فيك.


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (12 نوفمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أحبابى وأعزائى الكرام / السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
إلى حضراتكم استكمال الحلقة 14 عن الكونتاكتور 3 طرف 3Phase ونقاط المساعدة بالمرفقات أتمنى أن تعجب حضراتكم وأحب أتشرف بآراء حضراتكم ولكم جزيل الشكر .


----------



## محمدشيلر (12 نوفمبر 2010)

الف شكر اخى


----------



## مهندسة بدوية (12 نوفمبر 2010)

مهندس سليمان جهد مشكور بارك الله لك في
لكن الحلقة 10 لا تعمل أرجو إعادة تحمليها مع بالغ الشكر والامتنان


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (12 نوفمبر 2010)

أشكرك شكراً جزيلاً م/ محمد شيلر وبارك الله فيك وكل عام وأنتم بكل خير .


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (12 نوفمبر 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً مهندسة بدوية على مرورك الكريم وكلماتك الطيبة وإليك ماطلبت بالمرفقات وأرجو أن تبلغينى بتمام التحميل وكل عام وحضرتك بخير .


----------



## mohamed mech (12 نوفمبر 2010)

بسم الله ماشاء الله و لا حول و لا قوة الا بالله


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (12 نوفمبر 2010)

أخى الفاضل م/ Mohamed_Mech سلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته
شرف كبير لى لقد أسعدنى مروركم الكريم وتمنياتى لحضرتكم بالصحة والسعادة وكل عام وأنتم بخير .


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (13 نوفمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أحبابى وأعزائى الكرام / السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
إلى حضراتكم الحلقة 15 عن الأوفرلود بالمرفقات أتمنى أن تعجب وتفيد حضراتكم وأحب أتشرف بردودكم واستفساراتكم


----------



## مستريورك (13 نوفمبر 2010)

مجهود رائع جزاك الله خيرا

في انتظار المزيد

وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## modern_love (14 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكووووور و لكن نريد ان تكمل من فضلك


----------



## وائل البرعى (14 نوفمبر 2010)

من فضلك أحتاج المزيد من دوائر التحكم لأجهزة التكييف
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (14 نوفمبر 2010)

أخى الكريم الفاضل م/ يورك سلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته
أشكرك على مرورك الكريم وتشجيعك المتواصل وتمنياتى لك بكل توفيق وكل عام وأنتم بخير .


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (14 نوفمبر 2010)

أخى الفاضل م/ Modern_Love السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أشكرك على مرورك الكريم وأنا سعيد أن أول مشاركتك تكون معى فأهلاً وسهلاً بك وسط أخوتك فى منتدى المهنسين العرب الرائع وتمنياتى لك بالتوفيق واعلم بأن عند الأنتهاء من أعداد كل حلقة برفعها مباشرة لحضراتكم وكل عام وأنتم بخير والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (14 نوفمبر 2010)

أخى الفاضل م/ وائل البرعى سلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته
أشكرك شكراً جزيلاً على مروركم الكريم الذى يسعدنى كثيراً وإن شاء الله عند توفر أى دوائر تحكم سوف أرفعها فوراً ودعوة خاصة لكل الزملاء الكرام من لديه دائرة تحكم لجهاز تكييف ما أن يرفعها مشكوراً حتى يستفيد منها الجميع وتمنياتى لك بالتوفيق والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .


----------



## 8888 (15 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذه المعلومات القيمه والفريده من نوعها واصل على بركة الله تعالى وشكرا حبيبى​​​:30::30::30::30::30:
​​​


----------



## 8888 (15 نوفمبر 2010)

بس ياريت حضرتك لو تعمل حلقات عن اعطال الكارتة وكيفية أصلاحها ومعرفة عيوبها وطريقة توصيل دائرتها للتكييف الاسبليت والشباك
وكل عام وحضرتك بخير​


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (15 نوفمبر 2010)

أشكرك م/ 8888 على مرورك الكريم وكلماتك الطيبة وسوف يتم تجهيز حلقة مميزة بإذن الله تعالى عن الكروت وتوصيلاتها وأعطالها .....الخ قريباً بإذن الله تعالى وكل عام وانتم بخير .


----------



## محمد بن الموصل (15 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (16 نوفمبر 2010)

أشكرك شكراً جزيلاً م/ bybyعلى مرورك الكريم وبارك الله فيك وفى والديك وكل عام وأنتم بخير .


----------



## شلدون (16 نوفمبر 2010)

كل عام وانتم بخير
مشكور الاخ سليمان فى رأى الشخصى انه افضل و ابسط شرح لدوائر التحكم جعاه الله فى ميزان حسناتك
و اتمنى ان يثبت الموضوع . فى انتظار الحلقات القادمة ان شاء الله


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (17 نوفمبر 2010)

أشكرك شكراً جزيلاً م/ شلدون بارك الله فيك وكل عام وأنتم بخير .


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (17 نوفمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
إلى حضراتكم طريقة توصيل عاكس دائرة التبريد ميكانيكياً بالمرفقات اتمنى بأن تفيد حضراتكم وكل عام وأنتم بخير .


----------



## nagoom (17 نوفمبر 2010)

خي الناس انفعهم للناس 
ربنا ينفعنا بما ارسلت لنا وجزيك عنه كل خير


----------



## ahmedxquria (17 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (17 نوفمبر 2010)

أشكرك شكراً جزيلاً م/ nagoom على مرورك الكريم وأهلاً وسهلاً بك وسط أخوتك بالمنتدى وكل عام وأنتم بخير .


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (17 نوفمبر 2010)

أخى الفاضل م/ ahmedxquria سلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته
أشكرك على مرورك الكريم وبارك الله فيك وكل عام وأنتم بخير .


----------



## مستريورك (18 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور اخي سليمان

وبارك الله فيك


----------



## eng - mahmoud (18 نوفمبر 2010)

من:العربية
▼




إلى:الإنجليزية
▼




ترجمة نص أو صفحة ويب
السماح بالكتابة بحسب النطق الصوتي
اكتب نصًا أو عنوان موقع ويب أو ترجم مستندًا.
إلغاء

الاستماع



*ترجمة من العربية إلى الإنجليزية*


Thousand thanks, O Bach Engineer


----------



## eng - mahmoud (18 نوفمبر 2010)

الف شكر يا بش مهندس سليمان


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (18 نوفمبر 2010)

العفو ياباش مهندس / medoo2011m الشكر لله وحده سبحانه وتعالى وبارك الله فيك وكل عام وأنتم بخير.


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (18 نوفمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أحبابى الكرام / سلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته وكل عام وأنتم بخير
إلى حضراتكم الحلقة 16 أتمنى من الله عز وجل بأن تفيد حضراتكم والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .


----------



## 8888 (20 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا شكرا شكرا 
الله يوفقك ويسعدك فعلا موضع مفيد جدا 
تحياتي واشواقي


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (20 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك حبيبى وانتظر منى مفاجأة سوف تعجبك كثيراً ودائماً تسأل عنها وتمنياتى لك بالتوفيق .


----------



## 8888 (21 نوفمبر 2010)

[/url][/IMG]​


----------



## 8888 (21 نوفمبر 2010)




----------



## عماد ربيع سالم (22 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع .......... والى الامام وبالتوفيق


----------



## مستريورك (22 نوفمبر 2010)

الشكر شيء اكيد ونتمنا المزيد

وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (22 نوفمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أشكركم جميعاً زملائى الكرام على كلماتكم الرقيقة والمشجة التى تسرنى وتفرحنى كثيراً جداً م/ مستر يورك & م/ 8888 & م/ عماد ربيع سالم بارك الله فيكم جميعاً وتمنياتى لكم بالنجاح والتوفيق .


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (22 نوفمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
إلى حضراتكم رسم جديد من نوعه أتمنى أن يعجب ويفيد حضراتكم عن الكارته الصينى وطريقة توصيلها بالمرفقات وهى تركب كبديل لأى كارته أخرى حدث بها مشكلة وتعذر إصلاحها أو وجود مثلها بالأسواق وهى تمتاز بالجودة ورخص الثمن وقمت بتركيبها مرات ومرات ولم يحدث بها أى مشكلة على الإطلاق ولكن عيبها الوحيد لا يوجد بها لمبات إنذار للأعطال وأحب أتشرف بآرائكم الكريمة والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (22 نوفمبر 2010)

صورة الكارت الصينى بالمرفقات .


----------



## 8888 (22 نوفمبر 2010)

حضرتك ايه بالظبط مهندس ولا فنان ولا عالم ؟؟؟؟؟
انا شايف فى حضرتك الثلاث مزايا
وجزاك الله خير على هذا المجهود الرائع الذى ليس له مثيل​


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (22 نوفمبر 2010)

شكراً لك حبيبى م/ 8888 والله انا فكرت فى هذا الرسم علشانك وتعبت كثير فى تنفيذها والأهم انك تستفيد ويسفيد منها الجميع إن شاء الله ولك تحياتى .


----------



## 8888 (22 نوفمبر 2010)

والله حضرتك م / سليمان ذوق جدا واخلاق واكيد ان شاء الله ربنا هيكرمك وهيزيد من علمك لانك مش بتبخل بيه على حد وربنا يوفقك و 1000 شكر على هذه المعلومات الجميلة
وربنا يخليك لينا​


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (22 نوفمبر 2010)

والله ياحبيبى أكثر شئ يهمنى هو رضا الله سبحانه وتعالى ثم دعاءكم بالرحمة والمغفرة لوالدى والشفاء لى وجزاكم الله ثواب الدنيا والآخرة وتمنياتى لكم بالنجاح والتوفيق دائماً وأنا تحت أمركم فأنتم إخوة أعزاء ربنا ميحرمنيش منكم .


----------



## 8888 (22 نوفمبر 2010)

ربنا يديك الصحة ونشوفك ب 1000 عافية ويكرمك ويرزقك من حيث لا تحتسب


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (23 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك حبيبى


----------



## helal73 (23 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## مستريورك (23 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور جداااااااااااااااا 

وبارك الله فيك يا كبير المهندسين


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (23 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك حبيبى م/ helal 73 وتمنياتى لكم بالصحة والسعادة والنجاح والتوفيق إن شاء الله تعالى .


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (23 نوفمبر 2010)

حبيبى م/ مستر يورك أشكرك شكراً جزيلا على مروركم ودعمكم المستمر وتشجيعكم المتواصل ربنا يقدرنى على رد الجميل وربنا ميحرمنيش منك ياغالى وفقنا الله وإياكم والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.


----------



## نور شعلان (23 نوفمبر 2010)

ايه الجمال ده كله يابشمهندس سليمان قمة فى الذوق والتواضع لتوصيل المعلومة اشكرك على علمك الذى لم تبخل به على احد ربنا يكرمك ويزيدك علم ومعرفة تلميذك النجيب


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (23 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك حبيبى م/ نور شعلان وأشكرك شكراً جزيلاً على مروك الكريم وزوقك الرفيع وكلماتك الطيبة وربنا ميحرمنيش منك ياحبيبى فأنت فى غلو أولادى وأنت البكر دائماً تمنياتى لك بالصحة والسعادة والتوفيق .


----------



## eng usama_as (24 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك يامهندس سليمان وغفر الله لوالديك وأعطاك الصحه والعافيه وحسن ثواب الدنيا والأخره ونفع بك أمة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم


----------



## اسلام محمد 2 (24 نوفمبر 2010)

رائع رائع رائع ومشكوووور جدا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (24 نوفمبر 2010)

أخى الفاضل م/ eng Usama_as سلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته
أشكرك شكراً جزيلاً على مرورك الكريم ودعواتك الصادقة التى تأثرت وشعرت بها وبارك الله فيك وفى والديك وأعطاك الصحة والعافية وتمنياتى لشخصكم الكريم بالنجاح والتوفيق وصلى اللهم وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد (ص) وعلى اله وصحبه أجمعين والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (24 نوفمبر 2010)

أخى الكريم م/ اسلام محمد 2 سلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته
أشكرك شكراً جزيلاً على مروركم الكريم وشرف كبير أن تكون أول مشاركة لك معى بارك الله فيكم وأهلاً وسهلاً بك وسط أخواتك فى منتدانا الكبير الذى يجمعنا دائماً على الخير والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .


----------



## م. رياض النجار (24 نوفمبر 2010)

ما شاء الله عنك يا بشمهندس والله يجزيك خير الجزاء


----------



## احمد محمد هادى (24 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء وكن هل هى متوفرةبالاسواق


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (24 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك أخى الكريم م/ riadh1 وشكراً على ذوقك ومرورك الكريم وكلماتك الطيبة التى تسرنى كثيراً وتمنياتى لك بالتوفيق .


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (24 نوفمبر 2010)

أخى الفاضل م/ أحمد محمد هادى سلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته 
أشكرك على مرورك الكريم وتقييمك الجميل والكارت الصينى يوجد منه أنواع متعددة ومتوفرة فى الأسواق عندنا بمصر وسعره يتراوح مابين 50 & 70 جنيهاً ولك تحياتى .


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (24 نوفمبر 2010)

الكارته الصينى الديجيتال وهى تمتاز عن سابقها بأن بها سنسور للوحدة الداخلية ( المبخر ) بخلاف سنسور درجة حرارة الهواء بالمرفقات اتمنى بأن تفيد حضراتكم .


----------



## 8888 (25 نوفمبر 2010)




----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (26 نوفمبر 2010)

أشكرك حبيبى وبارك الله فيك


----------



## 8888 (26 نوفمبر 2010)




----------



## jassim78 (26 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (26 نوفمبر 2010)

أخى الفاضل م/ Jassim78 سلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته
أشكرك شكراً جزيلاً على مرورك الكريم وتمنياتى لك بالنجاح والتوفيق .


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (27 نوفمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
إلى حضراتكم الحلقة 17 عن مفتاح التدفق ( Flow Switch ) بالمرفقات أتمنى بأن يفيد حضراتكم وأتمنى تقييمكم والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (27 نوفمبر 2010)

إلى حضراتكم دائرة المياه المثلجة ومياه التكثيف ومكان تركيب مفتاح التدفق بالمرفقات .


----------



## amsa1415 (27 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا ياباشمهندس جهد رائع ربنا يتقبل من حضرتك 
هل حضرتك تقدر تفيدنى فى الموضوع ده 
control system performance of desiccant dehumidifier system


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (27 نوفمبر 2010)

أخى الفاضل م/ asma1415 سلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته
أشكرك شكراً جزيلاً على مرورك الكريم ودعواتك الصادقة وتمنياتى لك بكل توفيق ولكن موضوعك يرتبط بأجهزة التكييف التى تعمل بالميكروبروسيسور وإن شاء الله ستكون فى البال قريباً وتحياتى .


----------



## الحربي (28 نوفمبر 2010)

المهندس سليمان الله يجزاك الف خير ويجعلها في موازين اعمالك حقيقة جهد رائع تشكر عليه ياغالي


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (28 نوفمبر 2010)

أخى الفاضل م/ الحربى سلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته
أشكرك ياأخى الكريم على دعواتك وكلماتك الطيبة وأشكرك على مرورك الكريم وتمنياتى لك بالنجاح والتوفيق .


----------



## مستريورك (28 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور يا هندسة

ودائما تقدم لنا جديدك


----------



## abdelrahim (28 نوفمبر 2010)

*جزاك كل خير على هذا الشرح الوافي*


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (28 نوفمبر 2010)

حبيبى م/ مستر يورك سلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته
أشكرك على مرورك الكريم وحشتنى والله أنا فاكرك ومش هنساك وتمنياتى لك بالتوفيق .


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (28 نوفمبر 2010)

أخى الفاضل م/ Abdelrahim سلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته
أشكرك ياأخى على مرورك الكريم وكلماتك الطيبة وأرجو بالمطالبة ببثبيت الموضوع وتمنياتى لك بكل توفيق .


----------



## amsa1415 (29 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا ياباشمهندس وانتظر اسهاماتك فى هذا الموضوع بفارغ الصبر


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (29 نوفمبر 2010)

أخى الفاضل م/ ِAmsa 1415 سلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته
بصفة مبدئية كما تعرف حضرتك أن نسبة الرطوبة ببساطة هى كمية بخار الماء الموجود بهواء المكان المكيف وأن أفضل درجة حرارة للإنسان من 22 : 25 درجة مئوية وأفضل نسبة رطوبة هى 50% (+ - 5% ) وتختلف نسبة الرطوبة حسب المكان المستخدم ( مخزن أدوية - مخزن للفواكه والخضروات ......إلخ ) وحتى يتم التحكم فى نسبة الرطوبة كما نشاء وبدقة يتم ذلك عن طريق أجهزة التكييف الحديثة التى تعمل بالميكروبروسيسور . وعلى ذلك مثلما يوجد حساس لدرجة الحرارة بكارتة صغيرة توضع فى اتجاه سكة الهواء الراجع يوجد أيضاً حساس لنسبة الرطوبة بنفس الكارتة الصغيرة وطبعاً يوجد ربط بين الكارتة الصغيرة والكارتة الأم ويتم ضبط نسبة الرطوبة عن طريق مفاتيح البرمجة للميكروبروسيسور كما نريد فعند تشغيل الجهاز فإنه يتحكم فى درجة الحرارة وكذلك فى نسبة الرطوبة المطلوبة ( Set Point ) فإذا كانت نسبة الرطوبة عالية عن المطلوب فإن الميكروبروسيسور يعمل أوتوماتيكياً على تشغيل جميع الضواغط وتخفيض سرعة مروحة المبخر حتى يمر الهواء ببطأ داخل زعانف المبخر فيفقد أكبر قدر ممكن من الرطوبة الزائدة ( عصر الهواء من الرطوبة ) وتستمر هكذا حتى تصل نسبة الرطوبة للنسبة المضبوط عليها وبعدين ترجع سرعة مروحة المبخر لسرعتها الطبيعية وتدخل الضواغط وتفصل حسب درجة الحرارة المطلوبة .
وعندما تكون نسبة الرطوبة منخفضة عن ( set point ) حينئذ يعمل الميكروبروسيسور أوتوماتيكياً على فتح Solenoid ليمر خط مياه إلى حوض وداخل الحوض يوجد عوامة صغيرة لتحدد منسوب المياه بالحوض ثم يفصل Solenoid ويعمل سخان ( ليزر ) الذى بدوره يصل بدرجة حرارة المياه إلى الغليان فتتبخر وتسير مع مروحة المبخر والهواء ودفعه للمكان المكيف حتى يشعر الحساس أن نسبة الرطوبة ارتفعت ووصلت ( set point ) فيفصل السخان ويعمل الجهاز كتكييف وهكذا يتحكم الميكروبروسيسور فى درجة الحرارة ونسبة الرطوبة .
أتمنى أن يكون الشرح مفهوم لحضرتك وتمنياتى لك بكل توفيق .


----------



## 8888 (30 نوفمبر 2010)




----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (30 نوفمبر 2010)

والله وانا كمان بحبك فى الله وبارك الله فيك حبيبى .


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (30 نوفمبر 2010)

شفاك الله و عافاك و غفر لوالداي ووالديكم و و نسأله لهم الجنة 
بارك الله فيكم صديقنا و زميلنا و أخانا العزيز 
جعل الله لك في كل كلمة حسنة و في كل سعي في خير حسنات و في دعائكم بالخير بركة 
و رزقكم حب عباده المخلصين
 و جزاكم خيري الدنيا و الآخرة و الحج الى بيته الحرام و السقيا من زمزم


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (30 نوفمبر 2010)

أخى الأستاذ الدكتور م/ صبرى سعيد سلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته
لقد اثلجت قلبى وفرحته وشرفتنا بمرورك الكريم لأنى أحبك فى الله لأنك عظيم وشخصية محترمة نعتز بها أشكرك من كل قلبى على دعواتك الصادقة التى شعرت بها حقاً تمنياتى لحضرتكم بكل توفيق وسعادة وربنا ميحرمنيش منك يابو قلب كبير والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .


----------



## amsa1415 (30 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا ياباشمهندس 
دى رسالة الماجستير اللى بحضرها لو حضرتك عندك نصائح بالنسبه لمراجع تناولت الموضوع ده بشكل مكثف او ابحاث سابقه 
و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (1 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وسوف أبحث بأمر الله على طلبك ومتى حصلت عليه سوف أرفعه لحضرتك فوراً وتمنياتى لك بالتوفيق .


----------



## 8888 (3 ديسمبر 2010)

فى انتظار الحلقة القادمة ​


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (3 ديسمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
إلى حضراتكم الحلقة 18 عن القاطع الحرارى ضد تجمد المياه والذى يركب بأنظمة التشلرات المنتجة للمياه المثلجة بالمرفقات أتمنى بأن يفيد حضراتكم وتمنياتى لكم بالتوفيق .


----------



## hamadalx (4 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك ياهندسة مجهود كبير ....جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (4 ديسمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أشكرك شكراً جزيلاً م/ hamadalx على مرورك الكريم الذى أسعدنى كثيراً كما أشكرك كل الشكر والتقدير على مجهودك الكبير والعظيم والواضح بالمنتدى الجميل وأتمنى لك التوفيق والسعادة والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .


----------



## hamadalx (4 ديسمبر 2010)

سليمان سعد الدين قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> أشكرك شكراً جزيلاً م/ hamadalx على مرورك الكريم الذى أسعدنى كثيراً كما أشكرك كل الشكر والتقدير على مجهودك الكبير والعظيم والواضح بالمنتدى الجميل وأتمنى لك التوفيق والسعادة والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .


 
كلمات جميلة من إنسان أكن له كل الحب والإحترام ...بارك الله فيك أخى العزيز...


----------



## fmharfoush (4 ديسمبر 2010)

أشكرك ياباش مهندس


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (4 ديسمبر 2010)

العفو ياباش مهندس اشكرك على زوقك وتمنياتى لك بالتوفيق .


----------



## 8888 (6 ديسمبر 2010)

you are the best​


----------



## mohammed badawy19 (7 ديسمبر 2010)

الأخ الفاضل / سليمان 
جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## م. يامن خضور (7 ديسمبر 2010)

غفر الله لوالديك و أدام عليك الصحة و العافية

مجهود رائع تستحق عليه الشكر الجزيل


----------



## 8888 (7 ديسمبر 2010)




----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (7 ديسمبر 2010)

أشكركم شكرا ً جزيلاً أحبائى م/ 8888 & م/ يامن خضور & م/ محمد بدوى على مروركم الكريم وكلماتكم الطيبة وكل عام وحضراتكم جميعاً بكل خير .


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (8 ديسمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أعزائى الكرام / سلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته
سوف نتحدث اليوم عن الكارتة بكل بساطة وواحدة واحدة وكل حلقة يتم الإنتهاء منها سوف أرفعها لكم فوراً وحتى تعم الفائدة من لديه أى استفسار أو صور لكارتات مختلفة أو أعطال الكارتات أن يرفعها مشكوراً حتى يكتمل الموضوع ويكون فيه الفائدة للجميع وإليكم الحلقة 19 عن الكارته بالمرفقات اتمنى أن تفيد حضراتكم .


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (8 ديسمبر 2010)

صور للكارته الرئيسية لأجهزة مختلفة بالمرفقات


----------



## mohamed mech (8 ديسمبر 2010)

ماشاء الله استاذ مميز


----------



## هواتفي (8 ديسمبر 2010)

أكرمك الله أخي العزيز


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (8 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم استاذنا العزيز م/ mohamed mech & م/ هواتفى وتمنياتى لكم بكل توفيق .


----------



## ابو بدوي (8 ديسمبر 2010)

100 100


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (8 ديسمبر 2010)

أشكرك حبيبى م/ أبو بدوى على مرورك الكريم وتمنياتى لك بالتوفيق .


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (8 ديسمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
تابع الحلقة 19 عن الريسيفر بالمرفقات أتمنى بأن يفيد حضراتكم .


----------



## مستريورك (9 ديسمبر 2010)

*سلمت يميناك*

مشكور جدااااااااا
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (9 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك حبيبى م/ مستر يورك وتمنياتى لك بكل نجاح وتوفيق .


----------



## amco (9 ديسمبر 2010)

بجد موضوع رائع من انسان رائع
اسال الله لك التوفيق والدوام على النجاح
اخى هذة بعض صور لكارتة تكييف 3ح كاريير اسبليت


----------



## amco (9 ديسمبر 2010)

تكملة الصور


----------



## amco (9 ديسمبر 2010)

تكملة الصور


----------



## مهندس ميكانيكاقوى (9 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس سليمان


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (9 ديسمبر 2010)

بسم الله ماشاء الله على التفاعل الجميل والصور الرائعة أشكرك شكراً جزيلاً حبيبى م/ Amco على مرورك الكريم الذى فرحنى وشجعنى وجبر بخاطرى بارك الله فيك وتمنياتى لك بالنجاح والتوفيق وشكراً مرةً ثانية ياغالى .


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (9 ديسمبر 2010)

أشكرك شكراً جزيلاً م/ ميكانيكا قوى على مرورك الكريم وتمنياتى لك بالسعادة والتوفيق .


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (9 ديسمبر 2010)

أرجو من جميع الأخوة الأفاضل من لديه دوائر تحكم لأجهزة تكييف مختلفة أو صور لكارته أجهزة أن يتكرم مشكوراً برفعها حتى نثمر الموضوع ويستفيد منه الجميع ولكم كل الشكر والتقدير .


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (9 ديسمبر 2010)

تابع الحلقة 19 الريموت كونترول بالمرفقات


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (10 ديسمبر 2010)

بالمرفقات كارتة كاملة بالمشتملات تحتوى على ريسيفر ديجيتال ويمكن التحكم فى الجهاز من مفاتيح الريسيفر أو من بعد عن طريق الريموت أتمنى أن تفيد حضراتكم .


----------



## 8888 (10 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته​


----------



## ود السريحة (10 ديسمبر 2010)

بعد الشكروالتقدير على هزا الموضوع, دوائر التحكم من اهم الاجزاء التى ابحث عنها جزاك الله الف خير و وفقك لما فيه مصلحة الامة الاسلامية


----------



## ود السريحة (10 ديسمبر 2010)

اللهم وفقه لما فيه رضاك


----------



## ود السريحة (10 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا كتير خالص على المعلومات القيمة وجزاك الله خيرا الدنيا والاخرة


----------



## 8888 (10 ديسمبر 2010)




----------



## السيد زرد (10 ديسمبر 2010)

موضوع اكثر من رائع واسجل اعجابى بحضرتك وبمجهودك الذى ادعوا الله كما تنفق علينا من وقتك ومجهودك ان يبارك الله لك فى وقتك وجهدك واتابع كل ما تكتبه وترفقه وهو موضوع مهم جدا


----------



## 8888 (10 ديسمبر 2010)




----------



## 8888 (10 ديسمبر 2010)




----------



## salamat (10 ديسمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ​قال تعالى : إنا لا نضيع أجر من أحسن عملا 
جزاك الله خيرا أخي المهندس سليمان على هذا الموضوع الرائع والمهم جدا لكل مهندس ميكانيك وخاصة مهندس التكييف والتبريد وأرجو ان تستمر بالشرح واذا كان بالامكان التحدث عن لوحات التحكم ايضا فهي مهمة لكل مهندس ميكانيك
زادك الله علما ورفعة وأثابك خيرا وغفر لك ولوالديك​


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (10 ديسمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أشكركم شكراً جزيلاً أحبابى الكرام فأنا لا أستحق كل هذا الحب فهو واجبى نحو إخوتى الكرام واعلموا أنى أحبكم فى الله جميعاً وكل الشكر والتقدير لكم م/ ود السريحة & م/ 8888 & م/ السيد زرد & م/ Salamat والجميع حتى لا أنسى أحد أشكركم وأتمنى لكم التوفيق والسعادة والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.


----------



## 8888 (13 ديسمبر 2010)

في انتظار المزيد من ابداعاتك م / سليمان سعد الدين​


----------



## kokohamo2003 (13 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (13 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم م / 8888 & م/ kokohamo 2003 ربنا يسهل عند الأنتهاء من أى جديد سوف أرفعه فوراً لجل عيونكم وتمنياتى لكما بالتوفيق والسعادة .


----------



## amr khodair (14 ديسمبر 2010)

الله يبارك لك:16:


----------



## احمد محمد كمال (14 ديسمبر 2010)

بجد ما أروعك يا مهندس سليمان.....جزاك الله كل خير وجعله فى ميزان حسانتك امين يارب العالمين


----------



## nabe (14 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً 
الحقيقة محتاجين هكذا أشياء
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (14 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم جميعاً م/ Amr Khodair & م/ أحمد محمد كمال & م/ Nabe أشكركم على مروركم الذى أسعدنى وكلماتكم الرقيقة التى أفرحتنى ربنا يفرحكم ويسعدكم ويبارك فيكم وتمنياتى لكم بكل توفيق .


----------



## 8888 (17 ديسمبر 2010)




----------



## ahmedxquria (17 ديسمبر 2010)

موضوع متميز مثل صاحبه...


----------



## ahmedxquria (17 ديسمبر 2010)

ربي يسعدك ....up


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (17 ديسمبر 2010)

أشكركم أحبائى دائماً تجبروا بخاطرى ربنا يسعدكم ويبارك فيكم حبيبى م/ 8888 وحبيبى م/ ahmedxquria وتقبلوا تحياتى واحترامى .


----------



## M.Ghareb (18 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع الرائع جدا والممتاز جدا جدا جدا


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (18 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك أخى الكريم م/ m.ghareb وأشكرك على مرورك الكريم وكلماتك الطيبة التى أسعدتنى وربنا ميحرمنيش منكم وتمنياتى لك بكل توفيق .


----------



## 8888 (24 ديسمبر 2010)




----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (24 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وفى والديك أخى العزيز م/ 8888 وتمنياتى لك بكل نجاح وتوفيق .


----------



## ahmedxquria (25 ديسمبر 2010)

رب أحفظ هذا الغالي وأكرمه وارض عنه وأجزه خير الجزاء

وإلى الاعلـــــــــــــــى دائما 
وننتظر المزيد من هذه المواضيع الاكثر من رائعة....ربي يسلّمـــــــــك
وأهديك هذه الوردة


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (25 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وفى والديك ربى يحفظك ويكرمك ويرزقك من حيث لا تحتسب أشكرك على مرورك الذى يسعدنى ويفرحنى ويثلج قلبى كما أشكرك على هديتك الجميلة والمقبولة وربنا يسهل عند وجود جديد سأرفعه فوراً لأجل عيونك وعيون جميع الزملاء الكرام ولك منى كل الحب والإحترام ياأبو قلب كبير وسلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته.


----------



## heemaa_1987 (26 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي
وجعلة في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (26 ديسمبر 2010)

أشكرك أخى الفاضل م/ heemaa_1987 على مرورك الكريم وكلماتك الطيبة وتمنياتى لك بكل توفيق .


----------



## جاد الكريم (30 ديسمبر 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً بارك الله فيك


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (30 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك أخى الكريم م/ جاد الكريم وأشكرك على مرورك الكريم وكلماتك الطيبة وتمنياتى لك بالتوفيق .


----------



## حسن-12 (30 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور أخي الكريم جاري التحميل


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (31 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك م/ حسن-12 وتمنياتى لك بالتوفيق


----------



## جون سينا1 (31 ديسمبر 2010)

موضوع جدا رائع بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير الجزاء
ومبارك عليك السنه الجديده 2011


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (1 يناير 2011)

أخى الفاضل م/ جون سينا1 سلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته
أشكرك شكراً جزيلاً على مرورك الكريم وكلماتك الطيبة وكل عام وأنتم بالف خير وصحة وسعادة .


----------



## خفاجة (1 يناير 2011)

شكرا يا مهندس سليمان سعد الدين على ابداعاتك المتميزة حق 
ولك منى جزيلا الشكر


----------



## metho (2 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك يابش مهندس بحق انته روعة وقد استفداد جدااا من المعلومات القيمة 
واشكرك مرة ثانية من كل قلبي


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (2 يناير 2011)

أخى الفاضل م/ خفاجة سلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته
أشكرك على مرورك الكريم وكلماتك الطيبة وتمنياتى لك بكل توفيق .


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (2 يناير 2011)

أخى العزيز م/ metho السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أشكرك على مرورك الكريم وأنا سعيد أنك استفدت وتمنياتى لك بكل خير وسعادة .


----------



## مستريورك (3 يناير 2011)

مشكور يا هندسة

وننتظر جديدك


*



*​


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (3 يناير 2011)

شكراً حبيبى م/ مستر يورك حفظك الله ورزقك من حيث لا تحتسب وتمنياتى لك بالنجاح والتوفيق .


----------



## A HASSAN (4 يناير 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررررر


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (4 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك م/ A Hassan تمنياتى لك بالتوفيق.


----------



## امير العزاب (4 يناير 2011)

دايما انتا الاحسن والى الامام


----------



## م. رامي كامل (4 يناير 2011)

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (4 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيكم اعزائى م/ امير العزاب & م/ رامى كامل وأشكركم على مروركم الكريم وكلماتكم الطيبة وتمنياتى لكم بكل توفيق .


----------



## abdelrahim (7 يناير 2011)

*الله يبارك فيك يا هندسة*


----------



## eng_alex (7 يناير 2011)

*الابداع يتجسد فى شكل سليمان سعد الدين*
:14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14:
:13::13::13::13::13::13::13::13::13::13::13::13::13::13::13::13::13::13:


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (7 يناير 2011)

أخى الفاضل م/ Abdelrahim سلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته
أشكرك شكراً جزيلاً على مرورك الكريم ودعواتك الصادقة وبارك الله فيك وتمنياتى لك بالنجاح والتوفيق .


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (7 يناير 2011)

أخى الفاضل م/ eng_alex سلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته
أشكرك حبيبى على مرورك الكريم وكلماتك الرقيقة وتمنياتى لك بكل توفيق .


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (8 يناير 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
إلى حضراتكم الحلقة 20 دائرة التحكم لوحدة مناولة الهواء بالمرفقات .


----------



## شرطي الهندسة (17 يناير 2011)

*ايه اللي انت عاملوه ده
وتقول موضوع متواضع , ايه التواضع دا كله
بصراحة انت انسان يفتخر به
جعلها الله في موازين حسناتك
اللهم زده علما وفهما
من كل قلبي اتمنى لك ولجميع الاخوة في هذا الصرح الشامخ دوام التوفيق

اطالب من ادارتنا الموقرة بتثبيت هذا الموضوع القيم والاكثر من ممتاز ولما له من الاهمية البالغة
عاوزين اكثر من كده ايه​*​


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (17 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك وفى والديك وفى أسرتك الكريمة ووسع الله عيك من رزقه ومنحك حجة مبرورة ويجمعنا سوياً مع الحبيب محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم فى الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة اللهم آمين . أشكرك حبيبى وتمنياتى لك بكل توفيق .


----------



## ابوسيوفة (17 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم جزاك الله خيرا يا هندسة ربنا يبارك فيك وربنا يجعلة من ميزان حسناتك بس انا اطمع شوية نظرا انى فنى قديم شوية اوريد حلقات فى التكييف التشيلر samhar matek santravg


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (17 يناير 2011)

أخى الفاضل م/ أبو سيوفة سلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته
أشكرك شكراً جزيلاً على مرورك الكريم وكلماتك الطيبة وأنا سعيد جداً بأن أول مشاركاتك فى موضوعى هذا وأتمنى لك النجاح والتوفيق أما بالنسبة لطلبك فللأسف غير متوفر لدى وإن توفر سوف أرفعه فوراً لجل عيونك وأهلاً وسهلاً بك وسط اخوتك فى منتدانا الغالى وتحياتى .


----------



## $ابراهيم$ (17 يناير 2011)

تسلم ايدك


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (17 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك م/ ابراهيم وتمنياتى لك بكل توفيق


----------



## ديناصور مصر (22 يناير 2011)

معالي الباشا أنا بقيت فني على أيديك
ربنا يباركلك يا رب انا مهندس دلوقتي في توكيل كارير في محافظة البحيرة
ألف كلمة شكر مش هتوفي اللي سيتك عملتوا
ربنا يديم عليك نعمة العلم


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (22 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك حبيبى م/ ديناصور مصر أشكرك على مرورك الكريم وكلماتك الطيبة وتمنياتى لك بالنجاح والتوفيق .


----------



## نسر القاهرة (23 يناير 2011)

بصراحة يا استاذ سليمان انت جوهرة موضوعك فعلا ممتاز ربنا يباركلك يا رب وان شاء الله يجعله في ميزان حسناتك واشكرك جدا جدا جدا علي وضعك لدائرة التحكم الخاصة بتكييف ميراكو المركزي dx انا فعلا كنت محتاجها ويا ريت اذا وجدت اي رسمة لكنترولات ال dx من اي ماركة كارير باور يورك اي حاجة يا ريت تجيبها لينا معلش انا بتقل عليك شوية


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (23 يناير 2011)

أخى الفاضل م/ نسر القاهرة سلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته
بداية أشكرك شكراً جزيلاً على مرورك الكريم وكلماتك الطيبة والرقيقة وأنا سعيد جداً أن أول مشاركة لك فى موضوعى هذا أتمنى أن تكون استفدت منه وأوعدك عند توفر أى دوائر تحكم لأجهزة تكييف dx سوف أرفعها فوراً لجل عيونك وتمنياتى لك بكل توفيق .


----------



## أبوسيف الدين* (25 يناير 2011)

مع تمنياتى بدوام التوفيق


----------



## أبوسيف الدين* (25 يناير 2011)

أنا توجد عندى دوائر ميراكو dx و سوف أقوم برفعها قريبا
أن شاء الله


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (25 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك أخى الفاضل م/ أبو سيف الدين أشكرك على مرورك الكريم وكلماتك الطيبة ومنتظرين الدوائر كما وعدت جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك وتمنياتى لك بكل توفيق .


----------



## 8888 (25 يناير 2011)

*حبيبى م / سليمان سعد الدين*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم**
**عالم جليل وكمان فنان مبدع*​*نعم أستاذنا / سليمان سعد الدين*​*شهاده تقدير لهذا العمل العلمى الفنى الذى أود أن أسميه السهل الممتنع**
**بارك الله فيك وأعانك على تقديم المزيد*​*Eng.** : safwat*​


----------



## أبوسيف الدين* (25 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
أقدم لكم أول الدوائر فى التكييف المركزى ( DX )
و هى الدائرة الخاصة بالوحدتين YMS 55 &YMS 90
ملحوظة هذه صورتها بالموبايل و أن لم تكن واضحة أرجو أبلاغى و سيتم تصويرها بواسطة الأسكانر

















​


----------



## 8888 (25 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير م / أبو سيف الدين بس لو حضرتك يوجد امكانية الاسكنر يكون افضل واوضح
ولك كل الشكر


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (25 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك حبيبى م/ 8888 أشكرك على كلماتك الطيبة والرقيقة فأنا لا أستحق كل هذا حبيبى الغالى حفظك الله ورعاك وسدد خطاك تحياتى وتمنياتى لك بكل توفيق .


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (25 يناير 2011)

أخى الفاضل م/ أبو سيف الدين سلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته
أشكرك شكرا جزيلاً على وفائك ووعدك واسمح لى أن أعيد رسم الدوائر لأنها غير واضحة لدراستها وفهمها وبعد الإنتهاء من إعادة رسمها سوف أرفعها فوراً حتى يستفيد منها الجميع من الزملاء الكرام أشكرك ثانية وتمنياتى لك بالتوفيق .


----------



## adel_lam2005 (25 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم 
اخوني الكرام بارك الله فيكم 

هل ممكن المساعدة في مكيفات stulz وكذالك mega hissotto
من لديه معلومات عنها الرجاء الافادة


----------



## kokohamo2003 (26 يناير 2011)

خلصت فيك كل الكلام


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (26 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك أخى الكريم م/ kokohamo2003 حفظك الله وتمنياتى لك بكل خير .


----------



## ahmed galal gooda (27 يناير 2011)

حقيقى متشكر جدااااااااااا وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك وشكراا


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (27 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك أخى الكريم م/ ahmed galal gooda أشكرك على مرورك الكريم وأنا سعيد بأول مشاركاتك بموضوعى هذا وأهلاً وسهلاً بك وسط إخوتك بمنتدانا الجميل وتمنياتى لك بكل توفيق .


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (5 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
إلى حضراتكم بالمرفقات دائرة تحكم غرفة تبريد قمت بتصميمها ورسمها لأخوتى الأعزاء أتمنى أن تفيد حضراتكم ونتناقش بها إذا لزم الأمر وتمنياتى لكم بالتوفيق ودعواتكم .


----------



## 8888 (8 فبراير 2011)




----------



## جاد الكريم (8 فبراير 2011)

ارى فيك الأصرار والمثابرة فى الأستمرار وجعل موضوعك متجدد جازاك الله خير الجزاء وجعل ما تبذل من جهد فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (8 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله بركاته 
أعزائى الكرام م/ 8888 & م/ جاد الكريم بارك الله فيكم وأشكركم على مروركم الكريم وتشجيعكم المتواصل فهذا شرف كبير لى كما أشكركم على كلماتكم الطيبة ودعواتكم وتمنياتى لكم بكل توفيق.


----------



## abo .saqr (8 فبراير 2011)

ربنا يوفئك وذيد من امثالك


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (8 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك أخى الفاضل م/ abo.saqr حفظك الله وتمنياتى لك بالتوفيق.


----------



## zaki5555 (9 فبراير 2011)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (9 فبراير 2011)

الشكر لله سبحانه وتعالى بارك الله فيك م/ zaki 5555 وتمنياتى لك بكل خير.


----------



## حمزةعمار (10 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng - mahmoud (10 فبراير 2011)

الف شكر يا بش مهندس سليمان على المجهود الرائع


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (10 فبراير 2011)

العفو ياحبيبى الشكر لله وبارك الله فيك دايماً تجبر بخاطرى تمنياتى لك بالتوفيق والسعادة.


----------



## camy1 (16 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله بك اخي


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (16 فبراير 2011)

أخى الفاضل م/ camy1 سلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته
أشكرك على مرورك الكريم وبارك الله فيك وتمنياتى لك بكل توفيق.


----------



## abdelrahim (17 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (17 فبراير 2011)

أشكرك حبيبى م/ abdelrahim بارك الله فيك وأطال عمرك وزادك علماً وخلقاً ورزقك من حيث لا تحتسب


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (18 فبراير 2011)

*دائرة الثلاجة النوفروست*

إلى حضراتكم الدائرة الكهربائية للثلاجة النوفروست بالمرفقات أتمنى أن تفيدكم ولكم تحياتى.


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (22 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الدائرة الكهربائية للديب فريزر رأسى 5 درج ماركة فريجيدير بالمرفقات .


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (24 فبراير 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الدائرة الكهربائية للديب فريزر ماركة الاسكا أفقى سعة 400 لتر بالمرفقات أتمنى أن يفيد حضراتكم ومنتظر إستفساراتكم وردودكم .


----------



## 8888 (25 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

قال تعالى : { وَقُلِ اعْمَلُواْ فَسَيَرَى اللّهُ عَمَلَكُمْ وَرَسُولُهُ وَالْمُؤْمِنُونَ } 

انت رائع بكل معاني الروعة ..والتألق ..والتميز ..والإبداع ..

تسابق خطواتك تكتنف بشخصك ...


جهود جبّارة وعظيمة بكل ماتحوية ( العظمة ) من معاني ..

تستحق من الجميع ..وقفة إحترام لشخصك .. يا قلبنا النابض .. ومزيداً من العطاء 

أثابك الرحمن على جهودك الطيبة التي تبذلها ورزقنا وإياك الإخلاص في القول والعمل 

جعل الله كل ما تبذله من جهود مباركة في ميزان حسناتك..

دُمت لنا ..



​


----------



## 8888 (25 فبراير 2011)

اذا سمحت لى م / سليمان ان اعرض على حضرتك فكرتى المتواضعة فى تقسيم مواضيع حضرتك المميزة الى اجزاء ( جزء اول - جزء ثانى - جزء ثالث .....) كل موضوع على حدا وفى صفحة مستقلة
الجزء الاول : دوائر التحكم الذى كان فى قمة التميز
الجزء الثانى : عمرة الكباسات الذى كان روعة
الجزء الثالث :الدوائر الميكانيكية
الجزء الرابع : الخدمة والاعطال
الجزء الخامس : الثلاجات 
حتى يصبح النقاش من اعضاء المنتدى يركز على كل جزء بذاته ويكون اكثر تنظيما
ولك الحرية والترتيب كما تشاء
مجرد وجه نظر
ولك جزيل الشكر​


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (25 فبراير 2011)

أخى الحبيب م/ 8888 سلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته
كيف أخبارك وعامل إيه لعلك تكون بخير إن شاء الله أشكرك أخى الغالى على كلامك الطيب وشعورك النبيل بارك الله فيك وفى والديك وزادك علماً وخلقاً ورزقاً وجنة ونعيما ً . أنا معك حبيبى ولكن لا أستطيع ترتيبه الآن وقصدت من هذه الصفحة كل ما يتعلق بدوائر التحكم وأجزائها للتبريد والتكييف وعلى كل الزملاء أن يبحث عما يريده ويحمله لجهازه ثم يرتبها كيفما شاء ولاانت رأيك إيه ؟


----------



## mechanic power (25 فبراير 2011)

الله يكرمك يابشمهندس
لو محتاج اى مساعدة انا معاك والله ولى التوفيق


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (26 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك أخى الكريم م/ mechanic power تحياتى وتمنياتى لك بالتوفيق .


----------



## 8888 (26 فبراير 2011)

شكرا م / سليمان لتواصلك وتفاعلك 
ربنا يكرمك ويرزقك ويعطيك الصحة
وانا معاك وتحت امرك يا هندسة


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (26 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك حبيبى م/ 8888 وحفظكم الله تعالى


----------



## holdman (27 فبراير 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
قال تعالى : إنا لا نضيع أجر من أحسن عملا 
جزاك الله خيرا أخي المهندس سليمان على هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (28 فبراير 2011)

كل الشكر والتقدير لأخى الفاضل م/ holdman وتمنياتى لك بكل توفيق .


----------



## alaa essa (1 مارس 2011)

اخي بارك الله فيك ونفع بك المسلمين جهد عظيم صبر ومثابره وعلم هدانا الله واياك لما يحبه ويرضاه اخي لي طلب صغير توفير مخططات غسالات الملابس والاطباق ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## مهندس محمود عابورة (1 مارس 2011)

احذروا من الارقام التالية عصابة للنصب على المهندسين فقط يقولك وظايف فى شركة بترول ولا مهندس صيانة فى مطار ولا غير ذلك والنصاب اسمه الحقيقى صلاح ممتازمدبولى محمد المهدى
الارقام :
0163439106
0182446815
0166346424
0125815239
ياريت تنشروها فى كل المنتديات


----------



## A HASSAN (2 مارس 2011)

مشكوررررررر


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (2 مارس 2011)

كل الشكر والتقدير لكل من م/ alaa essa & م/ a hassan بارك الله فيكم وتمنياتى لكم بكل نجاح وتوفيق.


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (3 مارس 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
دائرة تحكم ديب فريزر أفقى ماركة ألاسكا 140 لتر بالمرفقات أتمنى أن تفيد حضراتكم .


----------



## 8888 (4 مارس 2011)




----------



## ibrahim elashker (5 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا بشمهندس وجزاك الله كل خير وارجو منك الاستمرار


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (5 مارس 2011)

جزيل الشكر للأخوة الكرام م/ 8888 & م/ ibrahim elashker بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم خيراً وتمنياتى لكم بالتوفيق .


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (6 مارس 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الدائرة الكربائية للثلاجة إيديال 10,4 قدم 2باب بالمرفقات.


----------



## 8888 (7 مارس 2011)

ربنا يكرمك م / سليمان و يجعل أعمالك فى ميزان حسناتك يوم أن تلقاه


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (7 مارس 2011)

ربنا يخليك ويعزك ويبارك فيك حبيبى م/ 8888 ويعز مصر بلدنا أم الدنيا ويبارك فى جيشها وشعبها وشبابها وسائر الأمة الإسلامية والعربية إن شاء الله تعالى.


----------



## mechanic power (8 مارس 2011)

بالتوفيق على الله


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (9 مارس 2011)

كل الشكر والتقدير لأخى الفاضل م/ mechanic power وتمنياتى لكم بكل توفيق .


----------



## حسين200 (9 مارس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (10 مارس 2011)

العفو ياباش مهندس / حسين 200 بارك الله فيك وتمنياتى لك بكل توفيق


----------



## mina nabil (12 مارس 2011)

مجهود جامد جدا شكرا كتيييييييييييييييييييييييييير يا باش مهندس


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (12 مارس 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً أخى الكريم م/ mina nabil وتمنياتى لك بكل توفيق.


----------



## mina nabil (13 مارس 2011)

شكرا ليك يا باش مهندس 
كان ليا طلب كده
عاوز اعرف طريقة توصيل الكباس نصف مغلق بالكنتاكتور
هو بيبقى تلاتة فاز بس انا مش عارف بظبط الدائرة بتاعتة ممكن نتشرحلنا


----------



## bshar-e (13 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم 
مشكور كتير انتي فعلا رائع


----------



## bshar-e (13 مارس 2011)

شكرررررررررررررررااااااااا الف شكرررررررررررررررررا من قلب حابب بشكررررررررررررر


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (13 مارس 2011)

أخى الفاضل م/ bshar-e سلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته
أشكرك على مرورك الكريم الذى أسعدنى كثيراً وأشكرك على كلماتك الطيبة وتمنياتى لكم بكل توفيق .


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (13 مارس 2011)

أخى الكريم م/ مينا السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
سوف أرفق لك ما طلبت فور الإنتهاء من رسم الدائرة فتابعنا ولك تحياتى .


----------



## mina nabil (13 مارس 2011)

شكرا باش مهندس سليمان انا هتابع الموضوع بستمرار ومنتظرك


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (14 مارس 2011)

أخى الفاضل م/ مينا السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بخصوص طلبك طريقة توصيل التغذية للضواغط النصف مفتوحة فهى نوعان :-
1- نوع يوجد بعلبة التوصيلات بالضاغط عدد 5 أصابع للتوصيل وذلك للضواغط حتى 10 حصان فقط ثلاثة منها للتغذية 3 فاز والإثنين الباقيين طرفى الأوفرلود الداخلى للضاغط ويمكن تحديدهم عن طريق القياس بالأوم فالثلاث أطراف التغذية لابد من وجود مقاومة متساوية بينهما ولا يوجد توصيل بينهم وبين طرفى الأوفرلود . وعند قياس طرفى الأوفرلود فإنه يعطى قراءة صفر أوم لأنه عبارة عن مفتاح يوصل بالتوالى مع كويل كونتاكتور الضاغط فإذا ارتفع أمبير الضاغط أو ارتفعت درجة حرارة ملفات الضاغط أكثر من الحد المسموح به يفصل الأوفرلود وبالتالى يفصل كونتاكتور الضاغط .
2- روزتة ضاغط به 8 أصابع للضواغط الأكبر من 10 حصان وتحتاج لعزم عالى أثناء Start وتحتوى على ملفين كل ملف يغذى ب 3 فاز ومن كونتاكتور مستقل أى أن الضاغط يعمل بكونتاكتورين ويتأخر أحدهما عن الآخر مدة ثانية واحدة عن طريق تايمر تأخير time delay فيعمل الملف الأول ويتبعه الثانى ليزيد من قوة عزم التقويم ويستمر الملفان معاً بعد التشغيل كما يوجد طرفى أوفرلود يسمى A & B أو A1 & A2 فعند فصله يقطع التغذية عن الكونتاكتورين معاً وبالمرفقات رسم مبسط لطريقة التوصيل مع ملاحظة أن وجودهما فى الدائرة الأصلية للتشلر بها أجزاء متعددة للتحكم مثل الثيرموستات وقواطع الضغط العالى والمنخفض و...........إلخ أتمنى أن أكون وفيت ماوعدت به وأى خدمة ياباش مهندس مينا ولو يوجد أى استفسار تحت أمرك وتقبل تحياتى .


----------



## mina nabil (15 مارس 2011)

مش عارف اشكرك ازاى يا باش مهندس / سليمان 
بجد حقيقي افتنى جدا واشكرك بشدة على مجهودك معايا 
وانا اساسا بكالوريس تجارة بس اشتغلت فى مجال التكييف من 8 سنوات 
بس اعرف فى الميكانيكا اكتر من الكهرباء فا اكيد حاجات كتير مش اعرفها
واشكرك بجد يا هندسة


----------



## mina nabil (15 مارس 2011)

هو كان فى استفسار
حضرتك قولت ان التلاتة فاز متسوين فى الاوم
هل قيهم s وr وc 
زى الكباسات المغلقة بمعنى انى لو وصلت اين من الاطراف للكونتاكتر مش هيحصل خطء
مثل لما اوصل كباس مغلق وغلط فى مكان ال كومن او الاستارت
ولاه التلاتة فاز بيوصله لاين من الاطراف فى الكنتاكتور ؟
وشكرا جزيل


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (15 مارس 2011)

اخى الفاضل م/ مينا السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الكباسات التى تعمل بفولت 220 بها أطراف c & r &s وتكون المقاومة بين الثلاث أطراف مختلفة حيث تكون أقل مقاومة بين c & r والمقاومة المتوسطة بين c & s وأكبر مقاومة بين r & s . ولكن الضواغط التى تعمل 3 فاز جميع المقاومات بين الثلاث أطراف متساوية وفى الضواغط الترددية يمكن توصيل الثلاث أطراف دون ترتيب مفيش مشكلة ولكن يراعى الترتيب فى الضواغط الدائرية حيث أنها لابد من دورانها فى إتجاه محدد ولا يصح دورانها عكسياً . 
بالنسبة للضواغط الترددية النصف مغلقة التى بها 6 أطراف للتغذية 3 فاز تعمل ب 2 كونتاكتور ويراعى التوصيل الصحيح بها حتى يكون اتجاه الفيض للملفين فى إتجاه واحد حتى يتكون عزم التقويم العالى أثناء التقويم والمقصود أنه فى هذا النوع لا يصح تغيير فازة مكان أخرى حتى لا يكون دوران الملف الثانى عكس دوران الملف الأول فيعمل للضاغط إعاقة أثناء التقويم ويفشل الضاغط فى العمل نتيجة ارتفاع الأمبير ويفصل أوفرلود أتمنى أن تكون فهمت ماأقصده وتحياتى .


----------



## mina nabil (15 مارس 2011)

ايون فهمت زشكرا على تعبك اوى معايا يا هندسة 
تحيـــــــــــــــــــــاتى


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (15 مارس 2011)

العفو ياباش مهندس مينا أشكرك على زوقك وكلماتك الطيبة وتمنياتى لك بكل توفيق .


----------



## رائد حمامرة (18 مارس 2011)

لا يسعنا اخي الحبيب الا ان نقول لكم جزاكم الله خيرا فقد اثريتم العطاء وتفانيتم بالسخاء كما اسمح لي اخي الحبيب ان اضع هذا الكتاب عن دوائر التبريد وطرق التحكم بها سائلا المولى عز وجل ان يكون في ميزان حسناتنا وحسناتكم

الرابط هو 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t253845.html#post2106949

-----
كما استأذنكم اخي في تجميع الروابط التي ارفقتها انت في مشاركة واحدة لتيسير الوصول لها 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=63241&d=1286921221

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=68768&d=1300131801

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=68558&d=1299395653

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=68483&d=1299174488

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=68348&d=1298587561

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=68185&d=1298045544

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=68284&d=1298340137

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=67928&d=1296922716

http://img707.imageshack.us/img707/3863/p250111133902.jpg

http://img832.imageshack.us/img832/134/p2501111339.jpg

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=67030&d=1294504376

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=67029&d=1294504376

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/589907_11291962316.jpg

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=65562&d=1291941517

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=65561&d=1291941517

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=65558&d=1291937321

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=65560&d=1291941058

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=65549&d=1291917948

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=65548&d=1291917948

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=65547&d=1291917948

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=65543&d=1291917523

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=65542&d=1291917523

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=65540&d=1291917138

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=65541&d=1291917523

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=65539&d=1291917138

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=65538&d=1291917138

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=65538&d=1291917138

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=65514&d=1291840383

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=65475&d=1291767657

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=65481&d=1291773995

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=65480&d=1291773995

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=65479&d=1291773995

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=65276&d=1291385211

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=65038&d=1290883413

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=65044&d=1290890523

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=64947&d=1290637128

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=64849&d=1290436333

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=64848&d=1290436012

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=64623&d=1290114582

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=64374&d=1289564618

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=64572&d=1290003567

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=64421&d=1289652922

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=64373&d=1289564618

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=64362&d=1289520735

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=64192&d=1289192882

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=64273&d=1289346520

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=64191&d=1289192816

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=64173&d=1289088586

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=64118&d=1288996081

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=64046&d=1288827200

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=64043&d=1288816999

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=63910&d=1288445533

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=63942&d=1288557955

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=63909&d=1288445127

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=63811&d=1288223767

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=63861&d=1288298483

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=63556&d=1287695183

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=63761&d=1288050257

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=63790&d=1288125175

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=63707&d=1287964494

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=63399&d=1287349102

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=63530&d=1287619575

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=63381&d=1287266016

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=63331&d=1287179927

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=63302&d=1287094813

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=63287&d=1287012991

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=63282&d=1286983849

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=63529&d=1287617352

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=63530&d=1287619575

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=63399&d=1287349102

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=63442&d=1287433758

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=63381&d=1287266016

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=63331&d=1287179927

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=63302&d=1287094813

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=63287&d=1287012991

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=63282&d=1286983849

كما ارى اخي ان تعيد طرح الموضوع في مكوضوع جديد وجميع الروابط موجودة للتيسير من باب ومن باب اخر المحافظة على جهودكم المبذولة وحقوقكم في الموضوع الاصلي


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (18 مارس 2011)

م/ رائد حمامرة سلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته
بارك الله فيك حبيبى وأشكرك على تشريفك لموضوعنا وعلى مشاركاتك وكلماتك الطيبة التى أسعدتنى كثيرا وبعدين لك الفضل فى تجميع جميع المرفقات لتسهل على الجميع بدلاً من مشقة البحث والوقت الضائع بارك الله فيكم وتمنياتى لكم بكل توفيق.


----------



## 8888 (18 مارس 2011)

اتقدم بوافر الشكر والتقدير الى اخى الفاضل م / سليمان سعد الدين
لو سمحت يا هندسة محتاج دوائر التكييف الاسبليت لشارب ويونيون اير 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (19 مارس 2011)

أخى العزيز م/ 8888 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أشكرك على كلامك الجميل ياجميل ومن عينية أول ما يتوفر لدى ما طلبت سوف أرفعه فوراً لجل عيونك ياغالى وتمنياتى لك بكل توفيق .


----------



## 8888 (19 مارس 2011)

انت نعم المعلم
وصدق من قال ان مصر ولادة​ولن نصل الى بر العلم الا بوجود أمثال حضرتك ادامك الله علينا سندا وعونا مع فائق تحياتى ....​


----------



## mechanic power (19 مارس 2011)

شكرا"


----------



## amirhelmy (21 مارس 2011)

الكلمات تعجز عن الشكر الايدي تعجز عن الكتابة امام هذا الثناء الوفير 
لكن كل ما املك هو الدعاء لك جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## نسر القاهرة (21 مارس 2011)

ما شاء الله عليك يا باشمهندس الصراحة انا استفدت جدا من موضوعك ويارب يبارك لك يارب 
لو سمحت يا باشمهندس يعني لو مفيش فيها تعب انا كنت عايز اي حاجة بخصوص كنترول ماكينة دي اكس اسمها سينشري من شركة الدلتا dmc يا ريت ضروري اي حاجة ولو حتي وصلة موقع الشركة دي لاني دخت عليها ومفيش فايدة :18:


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (21 مارس 2011)

أخى الفاضل م/ Amirhelmy سلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته
لقد رق قلبى وانشرح صدرى بكلماتك الطيبة فشكراً جزيلاً لك وبارك الله فيك أخى الكريم وزادك علماً وخلقاً ورزقاً واسعاً وأتمنى لك التوفيق والنجاح .


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (21 مارس 2011)

ما شاء الله عليك يا باشمهندس الصراحة انا استفدت جدا من موضوعك ويارب يبارك لك يارب 
لو سمحت يا باشمهندس يعني لو مفيش فيها تعب انا كنت عايز اي حاجة بخصوص كنترول ماكينة دي اكس اسمها سينشري من شركة الدلتا dmc يا ريت ضروري اي حاجة ولو حتي وصلة موقع الشركة دي لاني دخت عليها ومفيش فايدة 

كل الشكر والتقدير لأخى الفاضل م/ نسر القاهرة على مرورك الكريم وكلماتك الطيبة بارك الله فيكم وكان نفسى أخدمك فى طلبك ولكن للأسف ليس لدى هذه الدائرة ولكن لن تكون بعيدة عن دوائر كاريير وميراكو وباورساس الموجودة بالموضوع وسأبحث عنها ومتى حصلت عليها سأرفعها فوراً لجل عيونك وتمنياتى لك بكل توفيق .


----------



## نسر القاهرة (27 مارس 2011)

ربنا يخليك لينا يا باشمهندس ومنتظرين جديدك دائما 
علي فكرة وانا شغال في فرع من فروع الشركة وجدت ماكينة سنشري عليها دائرة الكنترول بتاعتها وفهمتها والحمد لله 
وهذه هي دائرة كنترول سنشري هدية متواضعة مني :84:
واشكرك مرة ثانية يا باشمهندس


----------



## Ashraf Naeem (27 مارس 2011)

مشكور على المجهود الرائع


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (28 مارس 2011)

أخى الفاضل م/ نسر القاهرة سلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته
أشكرك شكراً جزيلاً على مرورك الكريم وكلماتك الرقيقة الطيبة وعلى الهدية الرائعة بارك الله فيكم وعلى فكرة الدائرة لا تختلف كثيراً عن دوائر ميراكو وكاريير حيث الإختلاف أن تغذية كونترول سنشرى 220 فولت وكاريير 24 فولت واسمح لى أن أعيد رسمها بالألوان وتكون أوضح هدية لذوقك وسوف أرفعها فور الإنتهاء منها فتابع وتمنياتى لك بكل توفيق .


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (28 مارس 2011)

أخى الفاضل م/ Ashraf Naeem السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أشكرك شكراًجزيلاً على مرورك الكريم وتشريفنا بحضرتك بارك الله فيك وتمنياتى لك بكل توفيق .


----------



## محمدنورالدين2 (30 مارس 2011)

يعجز اللسان عن الشكر ويقول بارك الله لك


----------



## mohammedh71 (30 مارس 2011)

شكرا اخي الكريم على هذا المجهود الخرافي 
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (30 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك أخى الفاضل م/ محمد نور الدين 2 وأشكرك على مرورك الكريم وتمنياتى لك بكل توفيق .


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (30 مارس 2011)

أخى الفاضل م/ mohammed h71 سلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته
أشكرك على مرورك الكريم وكلماتك العطرة بارك الله فيك وتقبل الله منا ومنك وتمنياتى لك بكل توفيق .


----------



## مصطفى الشيباني (2 أبريل 2011)

مششششششششششككككككككككككككووووووووووووووورررررررررررررعاشت ايدك


----------



## مصطفى الشيباني (2 أبريل 2011)

تسلم ايدك


----------



## الهندسية (2 أبريل 2011)

الاخ المهندس سليمان .. بارك الله بك على هذا الجهد المميز


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (2 أبريل 2011)

حفظك الله وبارك فيك أخى الكريم م/ مصطفى الشيبانى وتمنياتى لك بكل توفيق .


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (2 أبريل 2011)

أشكرك شكراً جزيلاً أخى الفاضل م/ الهندسية على مرورك الكريم وكلماتك الطيبة بارك الله فيك وتمنياتى لك بكل توفيق .


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (6 أبريل 2011)

أخى الفاضل م/ نسر القاهرة سلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته
إلى حضرتكم وجميع الزملاء الأجلاء دائرة سينشرى بالمرفقات بعد إعادة رسمها لتكون أفضل وأوضح مما سبق وحتى أكون وفيت ماوعدت به حضرتك أتمنى أن تعجبكم وأتمنى دعواتكم وتمنياتى لك بكل خير وتوفيق


----------



## 8888 (8 أبريل 2011)




----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (8 أبريل 2011)

حبيبى م/ 8888 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
إزيك وحشتنى وإيه أخبارك لعلك تكون بخير إن شاء الله لقد أسعدتنى كثيراً بمرورك الكريم وتقبل تحياتى .


----------



## 8888 (8 أبريل 2011)

ربنا يكرمك ويديك الصحة يا هندسة


----------



## noreldin2000 (15 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## نسر القاهرة (15 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير يا باشمهندس وربنا يبارك لك


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (15 أبريل 2011)

أخى الفاضل م/ noreldin2000 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أشكرك شكراً جزيلاً على مروركم الكريم ودعواتكم الصادقة بارك الله فيكم وتمنياتى لكم بكل توفيق .


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (16 أبريل 2011)

كل الشكر والتقدير لأخى الفاضل م/ نسر القاهرة على كلماتك الطيبة حفظكم الله وتمنياتى لك بكل توفيق وسعادة .


----------



## المارد الجبار (22 أبريل 2011)

مشكور يا اخي علي مجهودك الجبار


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (24 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك أخى الكريم م/ المارد الجبار أشكرك على مرورك الكريم و تمنياتى لك بكل توفيق ونجاح .


----------



## حمادة بندق (24 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (24 أبريل 2011)

أشكرك أخى الفاضل م/ حمادة بندق وبارك الله فيك وتمنياتى لك بكل توفيق .


----------



## mina nabil (28 أبريل 2011)

ازيك يا هندسه يا رب تكون ديما بخير م / سليمان سعد الدين
كنت عاوز اعرف ما هو ال فاز سيكوانس phase sequence
وياريت بس يا هندسة تشرحلنا التوصيله فى الدائرة الكهربائية اذا امكن
و ما هو super heat 
وشكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (28 أبريل 2011)

أخى الكريم م/ mina nabil السلام عليكم 
أشكرك على مرورك الكريم وكلماتك الطيبة وتمنياتى لك بكل خير .
جهاز حماية الفولت ( Voltage Protector )
الاسم الشائع ( Phase Sequence) ويرمز له بالرمز VP
له أهمية كبيرة جداً بدوائر التحكم لأجهزة التكييف التى تعمل 3 Phase وخاصة المركب بها ضواغط دائرية ( Rotary ) وأيضاً جميع المحركات المستخدمة فى مجال التكييف 3PH 
( مبخر- مكثف- وحدات مناولة الهواء .......إلخ )
وظيفته:-
فصل دائرة التحكم وتوقف جهاز التكييف تماماً عن العمل عند وجود خلل أو مشكلة بمصدر التيار الكهربى 3PH فى الحالات الآتية :-
1- ارتفاع أو انخفاض الفولت بنسبة 10% من الفولت المحدد 380V
بمعنى رفض التغذية الرئيسية إذا ارتفع الفولت حوالى 418 فولت أو انخفض عن 342 فولت فهذا الإرتفاع والإنخفاض قطعاً سيؤثر على الضواغط والمحركات ....إلخ
2- سقوط أحد الفازات لأن تشغيل الضواغط والمحركات بفازتين فقط يعرض ملفاتهم للإحتراق
3- انعكاس الأوجه يؤثر انعكاس الأوجه فى عكس اتجاه حركة المحركات والمراوح وهذا يحدث خللاً كبيراً فى جهاز التكييف ككل وأيضاً يؤثر فى عكس اتجاه دوران الضواغط الدائرية بعدم قيام الضاغط بوظيفته ( لا سحب ولا طرد ) وقد يؤدى لتلف الضاغط .
معنى ذلك أن الضاغط الدائرى لابد من تشغيله فى اتجاهه الصحيح فقط .
فلهذه الأسباب يتضح أهمية ( Phase Sequence) أنه يفصل جهاز التكييف عند ارتفاع أوانخفاض أو انعكاس الأوجه أوسقوط أحد الفازات حماية للضواغط والمحركات ....إلخ 
وجارى رفع باقى الموضوع عند الأنتهاء من تحضيره فتابعنى وشكراً جزيلاً لك


----------



## mina nabil (28 أبريل 2011)

شكرا اوى يا هندسة 
مستنى باقى الشرح


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (30 أبريل 2011)

أخى الكريم م/ mina nabil السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
نستكمل موضوعنا عن الفيز سيكوانس بالمرفقات وتحياتى .


----------



## ضاوي (8 مايو 2011)

مشكووووور على المجهود


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (9 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك أخى الفاضل م/ ضاوي وتمنياتى لك بكل توفيق.


----------



## مستريورك (9 مايو 2011)

الاخ المهندس الفاضل \ سليمان

السلام عليكم وحشنا جدا فينك ياغالي

بارك الله فيك لاستكمال الموضوع القيم الذي بداتة


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (12 مايو 2011)

أهلاً وسهلاً حبيبى الغالى م/ مستر يورك لك شوقة يازعيم بارك الله فيك لعلك تكون بخير إن شاء الله وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## abkarinoman (12 مايو 2011)

ربنا يوفقك يا أخى


----------



## abkarinoman (12 مايو 2011)

الف شكر على المجهود المبذول هذا وربنا يجزيك خيرا بأذن الله


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (14 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك أخى الفاضل م/ abkarino man وفقنا الله وإياكم كما أشكرك على مرورك الكريم وكلماتك الطيبة وتمنياتى لك بكل توفيق .


----------



## محمودصابر (14 مايو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا اخى وفى انتظارالكثير انشاء الله


----------



## كرم الحمداني (14 مايو 2011)

thankxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ياسر لورد 2 (15 مايو 2011)

مشكور اخي الكريم علي المعلومات المهمة


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (15 مايو 2011)

أخى الكريم م/ محمود صابر سلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته
أشكرك شكراً جزيلاً على مرورك الكريم وكلماتك الطيبة وتمنياتى لك بكل توفيق .


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (15 مايو 2011)

أخى الفاضل م/ كرم الحمدانى السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أشكرك شكراً جزيلاً على كلماتك الطيبة وبارك الله فيك وتمنياتى لك بكل توفيق .


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (15 مايو 2011)

أخى الفاضل م/ ياسر لورد 2 سلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته
أهلاً وسهلاً بحضرتك فى منتدانا الغالى ووسط إخوتك وأنا سعيد جداً بأول مشاركاتك بموضوعنا المتواضع بارك الله فيك وتمنياتى لكم بكل نجاح وتوفيق .


----------



## mina nabil (19 مايو 2011)

م /سليمان سعد الدين
شكرا جداااااااااا على المعلومات واسف فى التأخير فى الرد والشكر لك لانى النت كان فصل عندى
وشكرا اوى يا هندسة


----------



## R-22 (20 مايو 2011)

شكرا
هذا الي ابحث عنه
بس عندي سوال عن عدد الحلقات اني نزلت 2 بس


----------



## الذئب الاسود (20 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم ....
الموضع مهم , واعطال المكيفات كثيره ومتنوعه , وعند معرفة اجهزه التحكم وكيفيت عملها يسهل تحديد المشكله واصلاحها . وارجو من المهندسين ذو الخبر ان يقدمو لنا المساعده في هذا الموضوع


----------



## essam3 (21 مايو 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (21 مايو 2011)

كل الشكر والتقدير للزملاء الكرام م/ R-22 & م/ الذئب الأسود & م/ essam3 مع تحياتى للجميع وتمنياتى بالتوفيق .


----------



## zerak1977 (21 مايو 2011)

شكرا و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (22 مايو 2011)

أخى الفاضل م/ zerak1977 سلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته
أشكرك على مرورك الكريم والعطر وتمنياتى لك بكل توفيق .


----------



## مستريورك (22 مايو 2011)

الاخ المهندس سليمان
السلام عليكم

 اتيت لك ببعض دوائر التحكم اتمنا ان ينال رضاكم جميعا

 وهو منقول من

الاخ المهندس واسم جزاه الله خيرا
 
*Control loops*


An open loop control system
Open loop control simply means there is no direct feedback from the controlled condition; in other words, no information is sent back from the process or system under control to advise the controller that corrective action is required. The heating system shown in Figure 5.3.1 demonstrates this by using a sensor outside of the room being heated. The system shown in Figure 5.3.1 is not an example of a practical heating control system; it is simply being used to depict the principle of open loop control.







Fig. 5.3.1 Open loop control 
The system consists of a proportional controller with an outside sensor sensing ambient air temperature. The controller might be set with a fairly large proportional band, such that at an ambient temperature of -1°C the valve is full open, and at an ambient of 19°C the valve is fully closed. As the ambient temperature will have an effect on the heat loss from the building, it is hoped that the room temperature will be controlled. 

However, there is no feedback regarding the room temperature and heating due to other factors. In mild weather, although the flow of water is being controlled, other factors, such as high solar gain, might cause the room to overheat. In other words, open control tends only to provide a coarse control of the application.

Figure 5.3.2 depicts a slightly more sophisticated control system with two sensors.







Fig. 5.3.2 Open loop control system with outside temperature sensor and water temperature sensor 
The system uses a three port mixing valve with an actuator, controller and outside air sensor, plus a temperature sensor in the water line.

The outside temperature sensor provides a remote set point input to the controller, which is used to offset the water temperature set point. In this way, closed loop control applies to the water temperature flowing through the radiators.

When it is cold outside, water flows through the radiator at its maximum temperature. As the outside temperature rises, the controller automatically reduces the temperature of the water flowing through the radiators.

However, this is still open loop control as far as the room temperature is concerned, as there is no feedback from the building or space being heated. If radiators are oversized or design errors have occurred, overheating will still occur.


Closed loop control
Quite simply, a closed loop control requires feedback; information sent back direct from the process or system. Using the simple heating system shown in Figure 5.3.3, the addition of an internal space temperature sensor will detect the room temperature and provide closed loop control with respect to the room.

In Figure 5.3.3, the valve and actuator are controlled via a space temperature sensor in the room, providing feedback from the actual room temperature.






Fig. 5.3.3 Closed loop control system with sensor for internal space temperature 

Disturbances
Disturbances are factors, which enter the process or system to upset the value of the controlled medium. These disturbances can be caused by changes in load or by outside influences. 

For example; if in a simple heating system, a room was suddenly filled with people, this would constitute a disturbance, since it would affect the temperature of the room and the amount of heat required to maintain the desired space temperature.


Feedback control
This is another type of closed loop control. Feedback control takes account of disturbances and feeds this information back to the controller, to allow corrective action to be taken. For example, if a large number of people enter a room, the space temperature will increase, which will then cause the control system to reduce the heat input to the room.


Feed-forward control
With feed-forward control, the effects of any disturbances are anticipated and allowed for before the event actually takes place. 

An example of this is bringing the boiler up to high fire before bringing a large steam-using process plant on line. The sequence of events might be that the process plant is switched on. This action, rather than opening the steam valve to the process, instructs the boiler burner to high fire. Only when the high fire position is reached is the process steam valve allowed to open, and then in a slow, controlled way.


Single loop control 
This is the simplest control loop involving just one controlled variable, for instance, temperature. To explain this, a steam-to-water heat exchanger is considered as shown in Figure 5.3.4.






Fig. 5.3.4 Single loop control on a heating calorifier 
The only one variable controlled in Figure 5.3.4 is the temperature of the water leaving the heat exchanger. This is achieved by controlling the 2-port steam valve supplying steam to the heat exchanger. The primary sensor may be a thermocouple or PT100 platinum resistance thermometer sensing the water temperature. 

The controller compares the signal from the sensor to the set point on the controller. If there is a difference, the controller sends a signal to the actuator of the valve, which in turn moves the valve to a new position. The controller may also include an output indicator, which shows the percentage of valve opening.

Single control loops provide the vast majority of control for heating systems and industrial processes.

Other terms used for single control loops include:​
Set value control.​
Single closed loop control.​
Feedback control.​

Multi-loop control
The following example considers an application for a slow moving timber-based product, which must be controlled to a specific humidity level (see Figures 5.3.5 and 5.3.6).







Fig. 5.3.5 Single humidity sensor 
In Figure 5.3.5, the single humidity sensor at the end of the conveyor controls the amount of heat added by the furnace. But if the water spray rate changes due, for instance, to fluctuations in the water supply pressure, it may take perhaps 10 minutes before the product reaches the far end of the conveyor and the humidity sensor reacts. This will cause variations in product quality.

To improve the control, a second humidity sensor on another control loop can be installed immediately after the water spray, as shown in Figure 5.3.6. This humidity sensor provides a remote set point input to the controller which is used to offset the local set point. The local set point is set at the required humidity after the furnace. This, in a simple form, illustrates multi-loop control.

This humidity control system consists of two control loops:​
Loop 1 controls the addition of water.​
Loop 2 controls the removal of water.​
Within this process, factors will influence both loops. Some factors such as water pressure will affect both loops. Loop 1 will try to correct for this, but any resulting error will have an impact on Loop 2.







Fig. 5.3.6 Dual humidity sensors 

Cascade control
Where two independent variables need to be controlled with one valve, a cascade control system may be used.

Figure 5.3.7 shows a steam jacketed vessel full of liquid product. The essential aspects of the process are quite rigorous:​
The product in the vessel must be heated to a certain temperature.​
The steam must not exceed a certain temperature or the product may be spoiled.​
The product temperature must not increase faster than a certain rate or the product may be spoiled.​
If a normal, single loop control was used with the sensor in the liquid, at the start of the process the sensor would detect a low temperature, and the controller would signal the valve to move to the fully open position. This would result in a problem caused by an excessive steam temperature in the jacket.






Fig. 5.3.7 Jacketed vessel 
The solution is to use a cascade control using two controllers and two sensors:​
A slave controller (Controller 2) and sensor monitoring the steam temperature in the jacket, and outputting a signal to the control valve.​
A master controller (Controller 1) and sensor monitoring the product temperature with the controller output directed to the slave controller.​
The output signal from the master controller is used to vary the set point in the slave controller, ensuring that the steam temperature is not exceeded.​

Example 5.3.1 An example of cascade control applied to a process vessel

The liquid temperature is to be heated from 15°C to 80°C and maintained at 80°C for two hours. 

The steam temperature cannot exceed 120°C under any circumstances.

The product temperature must not increase faster than 1°C/minute.

The master controller can be ramped so that the rate of increase in water temperature is not higher than that specified.

The master controller is set in reverse acting mode, so that its output signal to the slave controller is 20 mA at low temperature and 4 mA at high temperature. 

The remote set point on the slave controller is set so that its output signal to the valve is 4 mA when the steam temperature is 80°C, and 20 mA when the steam temperature is 120°C.
In this way, the temperature of the steam cannot be higher than that tolerated by the system, and the steam pressure in the jacket cannot be higher than the, 1 bar g, saturation pressure at 120°C.


​*Dynamics of the process*

This is a very complex subject but this part of the text will cover the most basic considerations.

The term 'time constant', which deals with the definition of the time taken for actuator movement, has already been outlined in Tutorial 5.1; but to reiterate, it is the time taken for a control system to reach approximately two-thirds of its total movement as a result of a given step change in temperature, or other variable.

Other parts of the control system will have similar time based responses - the controller and its components and the sensor itself. All instruments have a time lag between the input to the instrument and its subsequent output. Even the transmission system will have a time lag - not a problem with electric/electronic systems but a factor that may need to be taken into account with pneumatic transmission systems.

Figures 5.3.8 and 5.3.9 show some typical response lags for a thermocouple that has been installed into a pocket for sensing water temperature. 






Fig. 5.3.8 Step change 5°C 






Fig. 5.3.9 Ramp change 5°C 
Apart from the delays in sensor response, other parts of the control system also affect the response time. With pneumatic and self-acting systems, the valve/actuator movement tends to be smooth and, in a proportional controller, directly proportional to the temperature deviation at the sensor. 

With an electric actuator there is a delay due to the time it takes for the motor to move the control linkage. Because the control signal is a series of pulses, the motor provides bursts of movement followed by periods where the actuator is stationary. The response diagram (Figure 5.3.10) depicts this. However, because of delays in the process response, the final controlled temperature can still be smooth.






Fig. 5.3.10 Comparison of response by different actuators 
The control systems covered in this Tutorial have only considered steady state conditions. However the process or plant under control may be subject to variations following a certain behaviour pattern. The control system is required to make the process behave in a predictable manner. If the process is one which changes rapidly, then the control system must be able to react quickly. If the process undergoes slow change, the demands on the operating speed of the control system are not so stringent.

Much is documented about the static and dynamic behaviour of controllers and control systems - sensitivity, response time and so on. Possibly the most important factor of consideration is the time lag of the complete control loop.

The dynamics of the process need consideration to select the right type of controller, sensor and actuator.


Process reactions
These dynamic characteristics are defined by the reaction of the process to a sudden change in the control settings, known as a step input. This might include an immediate change in set temperature, as shown in Figure 5.3.11.

The response of the system is depicted in Figure 5.3.12, which shows a certain amount of dead time before the process temperature starts to increase. This dead time is due to the control lag caused by such things as an electrical actuator moving to its new position. The time constant will differ according to the dynamic response of the system, affected by such things as whether or not the sensor is housed in a pocket.






Fig. 5.3.11 Step input 






Fig. 5.3.12 Components of process response to step changes 
The response of any two processes can have different characteristics because of the system. The effects of dead time and the time constant on the system response to a sudden input change are shown graphically in Figure 5.3.12.

Systems that have a quick initial rate of response to input changes are generally referred to as possessing a first order response.

Systems that have a slow initial rate of response to input changes are generally referred to as possessing a second order response.

An overview of the basic types of process response (effects of dead time, first order response, and second order response) is shown in Figure 5.3.13.












​


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (23 مايو 2011)

كل الشكر والتقدير لصديقى العزيز م/ مستر يورك & م/ واسم بارك الله فيكم ونتمنى المزيد من دوائر التحكم لأجهزة الإسبليت موديلات مختلفة وتمنياتى لكم بالتوفيق .


----------



## محمد يوسف الكومي (23 مايو 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## mina nabil (23 مايو 2011)

كان ليا طلب كده يا باش مهندس
كنت عاوز دائرة التحكم بتاعت شلير كاريير او اى شلير ونظام التشغيل 
اكون شاكر ليك يا هندسة


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (27 مايو 2011)

تحياتى للمهندس / محمد يوسف الكومى الشكر لله حبيبى بارك الله فيك وتمنياتى لك بكل نجاح وتوفيق .


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (27 مايو 2011)

تحياتى للمهندس / mina nabil 
سوف أرفع لحضرتك دائرة تحكم لتشلر يورك موديل Lchh100 قدرة 100 طن تبريد يعمل بضاغط واحد من النوع الترددى النصف مفتوح وخط السائل للتشللر بروحين كل روح مركب بها سولونويد وصمام إنتشار يعمل أحدهما أو كلاهما حسب الحمل وهى صعبة بعض الشئ ومحتاجة دراسة سوف أرفعها فوراً بعد تحضيرها وأتمنى أن تفيدك فتابعنى .


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (27 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
دائرة تحكم لتشللر يورك قدرة 100 طن يعمل بضاغط واحد من النوع الترددى النصف مغلق ومكثف مائى ومبخر منقسم جزئين كل جزء له صمام مغناطيسى وصمام إنتشار تعمل أحدهما أو كلاهما حسب الحمل بالمرفقات دائرة التحكم الرئيسية وسيتم رفع صور للتشللر وأجزاءه فور تجهيزها أتمنى أن تفيد حضراتكم وخاصة م/ mina nabil وتحياتى للجميع.


----------



## ضيف سليمان (27 مايو 2011)

شكرا وجزاك الله خير


----------



## 8888 (30 مايو 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*




​


----------



## محمود برهوش (31 مايو 2011)

جزيل الشكر وبارك الله فيك


----------



## mina nabil (31 مايو 2011)

شكرا اوى يا باش مهندس على مجهودك معايا
بس كنت عاوز دائرة تحكم ل شلير كاريير 
model 30gt 
هما اتنيم شلير واحد 190 والتانى 170 طن واكون شاكر لو مقدرتش خالص مفيش مشكلة


----------



## 8888 (3 يونيو 2011)

​


----------



## وائل البرعى (4 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا على المجهود الرائع وبارك الله فيك وزادك من علمه الوفير


----------



## توكل محمد (4 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك يابشمهندس


----------



## احمد البليغ (4 يونيو 2011)

شكرا اخي الكريم


----------



## هادي العاني (4 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم
تتبعت الموضوع منذ الحلقة الأولى وجزاك الله خيرا على المعلومات القيمة وعلى ما بذلتم من جهد واقدم شكري وتقديري لكم للأخوة الذين شاركو بالموضوع معكم أعزكم الله وبارك فيكم


----------



## المهندس غسان بوعلي (13 يونيو 2011)

اقسم باللة واللة انك مميز وتستحق الدعاء بالتوفيق فيما تحب من خير ان شاء اللة يا كبير


----------



## PS_HVAC (18 يونيو 2011)

ربنا يجزيك الخير مجهود يستحق التقدير 

:14:


----------



## hanbali (19 يونيو 2011)

اشكر كل من ساهم في اثراء هذا الموضوع وحيث انني ما زلت اتعلم فهي مهنتي الجديدة واعذروني ان قصرت في المشاركات في الوقت الحالي وبارك الله لكم وجعل هذا الجهد في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## haithamslem (20 يونيو 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا علي هذا المجهود الرائع 
جعل الله هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك 
وأحط به من سيئاتك
وأزال به عثراتك
ورفع به درجاتك 
سلمت يمينك علي هذا الجهد الرائع

*


----------



## سعد كاريير (20 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير وسعادة اخى تسلم يداك


----------



## سعد كاريير (20 يونيو 2011)

*دوائر التحكم فى أجهزة التكييف المختلفة*

لكم اخوانى الكرام بعض دوائر الكهرباء والكنترول التكييف الوحدة الخارجية


----------



## فاطمه بهاء (29 يونيو 2011)

_السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته شكر علي الموضوعات الجمليه دايه بس انا عايزه اعرف ازاي اوصله في الدائره وهل هو مستخدم في كل الدوائر ام لا_


----------



## الثلاجة (29 يونيو 2011)

*جزاك الله خير ونفع الله بعلمك وزادك علم*


----------



## محمود كمال امين (30 يونيو 2011)

شكرك ياباش مهندس


----------



## engr.freshgraduate (30 يونيو 2011)

ولأول مرة أتابع موضوع ماشاء الله لا قوة الا بالله 

من اهم بــل أهم مواضيع المنتدى المبارك

هذا الموضوع الذى بدأ منذ عام وما شاء الله لم يفقد رونقه حتى الان

وان دل ذلك فإنما يدل على صدق نية صاحبه م.سليمان جزاه الله - عن كل واحد قرأ الموضوع وكتب تعليقاً أم لم يكتب 

وربما نقل هذا العلم لأناس اخرين - خير الجزاء

فعلاً ....ز هذا الرجل أسأل الله له صدق النية والقبول لهذا العمل الفائق ولا ينكر صاحب عقل أنه م.سليمان الذى بذل من وقته وجهده و طاقته فى كتابة كل حرف من هذا الموضوع

فمهما تفكر كيف تجازيه وتشكره فلن توفيه حقه 

ولذلك ....فما عند الله خير وأبقى 

وهذا علم ينتفع به وكذلك صدقة جارية 

بارك الله فيك أخى العزيز ولا أخفيك سراً فقد أبهرتنى بهذا العمل الذى لم أكف عن الدعوات لك بظهر الغيب وسأظل ان شاء الله تعالى 

أعتذر لك وللاخوة على الاطالة ولكنه أقل واجب أن نشكركم ومن لا يشكر الناس لا يشكر الله

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## PS_HVAC (30 يونيو 2011)

*جميع مشاركات الموضوع بلمف واحد وبعد الترتيب*

جزاك الله عنا كل خير مهندس سليمان سعد الدين وبعد اذن حضرتك ارفق الرابط التالي وهو عبارة عن جميع مشاركات الموضوع بملف واحد وبعد الترتيب :


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t269827.html​


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (9 يوليو 2011)

إخوتى وأخواتى الكرام مشرفين و زملاء وأعضاء وزوار منتدانا العظيم سلام الله عليكم جميعاً ورحمة الله وبركاته
كل الشكر والتقدير لكم جميعاً كل بإسمه لمروركم العطر وكلماتكم الرقيقة ودعواتكم الصادقة لقد أبكيتمونى واقشعر بدنى من ردودكم الرائعة التى لا أستحقها فأنى لا أعمل إلا الواجب لا أكثر ابتغاء مرضات الله وكلى أمل أن نفيد ونستفيد من بعضنا البعض لتعم الفائدة على الجميع وننهض بأمتنا العربية والإسلامية من أقصاها إلى أقصاها داعياً الله العلى القدير أن ينعم علينا بالأمن والأمان والإستقرار والرخاء والتوفيق والنجاح والفلاح ومعذرة على التأخير حيث انقطع عنى النت قرابة الشهرين ولم أتمكن المشاركة والتواصل مع حضراتكم أشكركم ثانيةً وآسف على الإطالة حفظكم الله وتمنياتى لكم بكل توفيق .


----------



## وائل البرعى (10 يوليو 2011)

يعجز لسانى عن الكلام لأنه لو نطق لم يعطيك حقك ولكن أرجو من الله العلى القدير أن يزيدك من علمه وبسببه دخولك الجنة وجزاك الله خبرايا بشمهندس سليمان


----------



## جاد الكريم (10 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فى كل من ساهم فى هذا الموضوع جزاكم الله خير الجزاء جميعاً


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (14 يوليو 2011)

كل الشكر والتقدير لكل من م/ وائل البرعى & م/ جاد الكريم وجميع الزملاء الأجلاء على مروركم العطر وكلماتكم الرقيقة تمنياتى لكم بالصحة والسعادة والتوفيق .


----------



## ابوفهد (21 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خير وبارك في علمك وعملك ونفع بك وبكل من ادى او اثرى المنتدى بكل مفيد


----------



## أحمد الطحيني (25 يوليو 2011)

*وإن تعدوا نعمة الله لا تحصوها*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
والله اللذي لا اله غيره انك لمن النعم التي لابد أن نشكر الله عليها مرارا وتكرارا 
لا يسعني سوى القول (جعلك الله جارا للمصطفى الأعظم في الفردوس الأعلى ونحن معكم )
وبارك الله لك في علمك وفي أهلك ومالك وعمرك وعافيتك.......
أخوك الصغير أبو البراء


----------



## نعمان بنى عودة (27 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
نرجو افادتى بكهرباء غرف التبريد ونظام الحماية لها وشكرا


----------



## 8888 (30 يوليو 2011)

ايه اخبارك يا هندسة يارب تكون بخير


----------



## احمدون1988 (31 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله الف خير يابشمهندس/ سليمان جاري التحميل و الموضوع حقيقه مفيد مهم جدا و احلا ما فيه انو من شرحك انت لانو دائما او ممكن نقول في الغالب الي بينقلو من المنتديات او الكتب بيكون مش ماشي بتسلسل و لا بيكون مرات فاهم كل المكتوب او لو فاهم بيكون الهم نقل المعلومة بدون التركيز على البساطة والتسلسل 
فربنا يوفقك ويزيدك من العلم ويجعلك من الذين سيقدون نهضة التكنلوجيا و التصنيع في عالمنا الاسلامي


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (1 أغسطس 2011)

أكرمك الله زميلنا المعطاء مهندس سليمان 
زادكم الله من فضله و رزقكم خيري الدنيا و الآخرة و متعكم بالنظر الي وجهه الكريم 
كل رمضان و انتم بخير


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (1 أغسطس 2011)

أستاذنا الكبير الدكتور م/ صبرى سعيد سلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته
وحشتنى كثيراً ياغالى ودائماً سباق بالخير كل عام وحضرتك بألف خير وصحة وسعادة وجميع أسرتك الكريمة داعياً المولى عز وجل أن يمنح جميع بلادنا الإسلامية والعربية بالأمن والأمان والرخاء والإستقرار وأن يتقبل منا الصيام والقيام والزكاة والدعاء وأن يكون تلاوة القرآن شفيعاً لنا يوم القيامة وأن يجمعنا الله وإياكم مع الحبيب المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم بالفردوس الأعلى من الجنة اللهم آمين والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (1 أغسطس 2011)

كل الشكر والتقدير لزملائنا الكرام كل بإسمه حتى لا أنسى أحد على ردودكم الرقيقة وكلماتكم العطرة وحشتونى كثيراً فمعذرةً الشغل باعدنى عنكم شوية كل عام وأنتم جميعاً بكل خير بمناسبة شهر رمضان المبارك أعاده الله علينا جميعاً بالخير واليمن والبركات وتمنياتى لكم بكل توفيق .


----------



## mechanic power (2 أغسطس 2011)

الله ولى التوفيق


----------



## احمد محمد نجيب (4 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng.khaled ghazal (13 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## eng.khaled ghazal (13 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (13 أغسطس 2011)

كل رمضان و انتم بخير يامهندس سعد و جزاكم الله خيري الدنيا و الآخرة 
حفظكم الله واسرتكم الكريمة ورزقكم خيرا وبارك لكم فيما رزقكم و زادكم من فضله و جعلنا و اياكم و المسلمين من العتقاء من النار
آمين


----------



## mechanic power (13 أغسطس 2011)

الله ولى التوفيق


----------



## م ابوسامر (14 أغسطس 2011)

الله يعطيك العافيه ويعينك


----------



## م ابوسامر (14 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء واسكنك الفردوس الأعلى من الجنه


----------



## م ابوسامر (14 أغسطس 2011)

يعطيك الف عافيه


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (14 أغسطس 2011)

أخى الفاضل م/ أبو سامر سلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته
أشكرك شكراً جزيلاً على مروركم الكريم ودعواتكم الصادقة وكل عام وأنتم بكل خير وتمنياتى بالتوفيق .


----------



## رجل الصناعة (15 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## محيى الدين محمد (16 أغسطس 2011)

خيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمة 
معلمى الجليل سليمان سعد الدين اكرمك الله بكل حرف كتبتة وبعدد كل فرد قراءة .
ارجوا منك تحديد اطراف توصيل بوردة الخارجية لتكيف كاريير 51rg15e ولك منى جزير الشكر


----------



## قبيصى (18 أغسطس 2011)

*شكرا للمهندس . سليمان سعد الدين ولى طلب ياريت تساعدنى فيه*

*عندى عطل بمكيف كارير شباك 2,25 حصان موديل 51GR218 وهو عدم استجابة الكومبريسور من اللوحة او من الريموت واللى شغال فقط المروحة وقد استعنت بمهندس اليكترونيات لتصليح العطل فوجد أن الجزء الذى به العطل عبارة عن انتجريت ممسوح الرقم اللى عليه من قبل الشركة وأول الرقم الظاهر هو HD4 والباقى ممسوح
فأرجو التكرم باعطائى الرقم لهذا الانتجريت
أو ارسال صورة الدائرة الكهربائية للتكييف 
ولك الشكر
واليك صورة اللوحة للمكيف العطلان :

http://im9.gulfup.com/2011-08-17/1313592905291.jpg
*


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (18 أغسطس 2011)

أخى الفاضل م/ قبيصى سلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته
أشكرك على مرورك الكريم وأعتذر لعدم معرفتى رقم الأنتيجريت المطلوبة وأنصح بتغيير الكارته بأخرى جديدة إن كانت متوفرة بالأسواق أفضل من إصلاحها أو تغييرها بكارته صينى فهى ممتازة وركبتها فى أجهزة عديدة ومن فترة طويلة ولم تتعطل منها أى كارته وهى سهلة التركيب ورخيصة الثمن ( حوالى 60 جنيه مصرى ) وإن كنت من سكان القاهرة ممكن أساعدك ومرفق دائرة تحكم شباك كاريير يعمل تبريد وتدفئة عن طريق الدورة المعكوسة وتمنياتى لك بكل توفيق .


----------



## قبيصى (19 أغسطس 2011)

أشكر أخى المهندس : سليمان سعد الدين . على الرد وعلى الاهتمام
وأنا لست من سكان القاهرة ولكن أريد معرفة مكان بيع الكارته 
ويكون لك خالص الشكر والتقديـــر


----------



## ابو نادر الكمالي (19 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور على المجهود النبيل وبالتوفيق


----------



## mmheng2008 (20 أغسطس 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
الله يبارك فيك يابشمهندس


----------



## mohamed abrahim (20 أغسطس 2011)

*فكرة رائعة جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

ياريت تبتدي فيها قريبا جدااااااااااااااااااااا





*​


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (27 أغسطس 2011)

كل الشكر والتقدير لجميع الزملاء الكرام على كلماتكم الرقيقة وتمنياتى لكم بكل توفيق وكل عام وحضراتكم بخير بمناسبة عيد الفطر المباك أعاده الله عليكم بالخير واليمن والبركات .


----------



## قبيصى (1 سبتمبر 2011)

م: سليمان 
كل عام وانت والمسلمين جميعا بخير
أرجو معرفة أين تباع الكرتة للتكييف
وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (1 سبتمبر 2011)

وعليكم بالسلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
زميلنا وصديقنا الغالى م/ قبيصى بارك الله فيكم وعيد سعيد وكل عام وأنتم بكل خير وبصحة جيدة .
أما بخصوص الكارته فإنها تباع بمصر بمعظم محلات قطع الغيار للتبريد والتكييف بشارع نجيب الريحانى بالقاهرة وتمنياتى لكم بكل توفيق .


----------



## mohamd reda (3 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (5 سبتمبر 2011)

أشكرك حبيبى م/ mohamed reda وبارك الله فيكم .


----------



## heikalco (11 سبتمبر 2011)

لك كل الشكر والتقدير ممكن تقول لنا اماكن بيع البورد الصينى انا من كفر الشيخ ولا يوجدلدينا قطع غيار من اى نوع كلة فى القاهرة فانا لدى تكيف كارير 3 حصان موديل 42QG24 وقد استبدلت الكمبروسر لضعف الضغط بة وحسب كلام الفنى انة فوت وفعلا مافيش ضغط نهائى مقارنة بالجديد الا اننى لعد التركيب والشحن لم يعمل التكيف سوى 5 دقائق ويفصل وشوية ويشتغل سخن المهم قام الفنى بتغيير السناسر حسب قولة جمع سنسور طبعا واشتغل حواى ثلث ساعة وفصل كل دة والفانة الداخلية شغالة ومفيش مشاكل الا ان الكباس والوحدة الخارجية لا تعمل المهم فى النهاية قال لى ان البوردة هى السبب فيها عطل ولازم تتغير اعمل اية وانا لسة شارى الكباس الماليزى الكوبلاند ب 1450 ج وتركيب ولحام 400 ج لسة هاجيب بوردة ب 200 ج حسب كلامة هى فين البوردة ام 60 ج دى وانا اسافر اجيبها الله يرضى عليك وياريت تراسلنى على [email protected] ورقم موبايلك جزاك الله كل خير
رقم البوردة المدون عليها G3420123096 & 42QG8T5800A


----------



## rukee (11 سبتمبر 2011)

ياسلام شرح مميز وفائدة عظيمة الف شكر


----------



## khodary (22 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## micro_bollo55 (24 سبتمبر 2011)

نننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننن


----------



## طارق بويرق (24 سبتمبر 2011)

اشكرك وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (25 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كل الشكر والتقدير للزملاء الأجلاء على مروركم الكريم وكلماتكم الطيبة وتمنياتى لكم جميعأ وكل بإسمه بالتوفيق والسعادة والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .


----------



## احمد هشام 22 (25 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور جدا....
وجزاك الله خيرا...


----------



## شريف عبد الحكم (3 أكتوبر 2011)

الاخ المهندس سليمان بارك الله فيك وأعانك على هذا المجهود الكبير وجزاك الله كل خير وصدق رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حيث قال خيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمه


----------



## محمد بحريه (5 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمدشيلر (10 أكتوبر 2011)

الف شكر اخى​


----------



## جلول تبريد (10 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
نود من الأخ المهندس محسن يوسف مخططات كهربائية لغرف التبريد .

شكرا


----------



## ahmedakkam (10 أكتوبر 2011)

كل الشكر و التقدير الى سليمان سعد الدين على جهدك وفقك الله لكل خير وحسن العاقبة و رحم الله امواتك


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (14 أكتوبر 2011)

كل الشكر والتقدير والإحترام لجميع الأخوة الأعزاء على مرورهم الكريم وكلماتهم الطيبة م/ أحمد هشام & م/ شريف عبد الحكم & م/ محمد بحرية & م/ محمد شيلر & م/ جلول & م/ Ahmed akaam بارك الله فى الجميع وتمنياتى لكم بكل توفيق .


----------



## kh1lode (14 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكــور


----------



## north star (18 أكتوبر 2011)

*ألف شكر على المجهود العظيم واستمر*


----------



## القمر الذهبى (25 أكتوبر 2011)

*والله العظيم بأشكرك من كل قلبى عن المشاركه الرائعه دى مهندس سليمان

الله يبارك لك ويرزقك من حيث لايحسب

تلميذك www.facebook.com/elmeligy1

*


----------



## القمر الذهبى (27 أكتوبر 2011)

دائرة كنترول لجهاز كارير

​


----------



## القمر الذهبى (30 أكتوبر 2011)

آسف الدائرة لجهاز يونيون اير


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (31 أكتوبر 2011)

مع جزيل الشكر والتقدير لصديقنا الغالى م/ القمر الذهبى & م/ north star & م/ kh1lode بارك الله فيكم وتمنياتى للجميع بكل توفيق .


----------



## غلبان نفسى اتعلم (4 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ممكن حضرتك تنزل الكونتروال بالصور وطريقه عمله للتكييف السبلات يونيت وكمان الكرته اكشف عليها ازاى وجزاك الله عنا خير


----------



## ايمن انور خالد (6 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور على المجهود الرائع


----------



## محمد طلب (6 نوفمبر 2011)

*شكرا يا جماعة وجزاكم الله عنى كل خير *


----------



## mohd manso (8 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخ سليمان وجعلك من انفع الناس للناس


----------



## SAMEH7777 (14 ديسمبر 2011)

*             موضوع في قمة الخيااال
طرحت فابدعت
دمت ودام عطائك
ودائما بأنتظار جديدك الشيق​ لك خالص حبي وأشواقي
سلمت اناملك الذهبيه على ماخطته لنا
اعذب التحايا لك


​ لكـ خالص احترامي
​*​​


----------



## SAMEH7777 (14 ديسمبر 2011)

بسم الله ماشاء الله اللهم يزيدك من علما نافعا ورزقا خالصا لك.
انا سامح من القاهره 
بعمل باحد الماركات
وبتعلم من النت 
ابحث عن كل شئ يخص التبريد والتكييف فياريت المساعدا


----------



## SAMEH7777 (14 ديسمبر 2011)

محتاج اعرف
عن
multiple parallel compressors
كل شئ 
عنها 
تبريد تكييف 
مشفارقه
وشكرا 
جزيلان
​


----------



## alshrkawy (14 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكووووووور

يا

غالى​


----------



## nofal (15 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## PINO (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*بارك الله لك وجعلتنى اندم على عدم دخولى الملتقى منذ فترة ولكن كان لظروف عمل طارئة
جزاك الله عنا كل الخير ودمت محفوظا بعناية الله على الدوام*


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (17 ديسمبر 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
كل الشكر والتقدير لجميع الزملاء الأجلاء كل بإسمه على مرورهم العطر وكلماتهم الطيبة والمشجعة بارك الله فيكم وتمنياتى لكم جميعاً بالتوفيق والسعادة داعياً الله عز وجل أن يزيدكم علماً وخلقاً ورزقاً واسعاً والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .


----------



## طالب الحكمة (1 يناير 2012)

رائع جدا وشكرا جزيلا ارجو الاستمرار بهذا العطاء والسلام عليكم


----------



## م. سامر هاني (7 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله بك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## انس القادري (8 يناير 2012)

*:85:بارك الله فيك سيد سليمان على المعلومات القيمه و الرائعة و جزاك الله عنا و عن جميع الستفيدين كل خير 
شكرا جزيلا يا مهندس سليمان
اخوكم بالله انس القادري 
:73::85::7:
*


----------



## ASHRAF100 (11 يناير 2012)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## شريف عبدالعال (3 فبراير 2012)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته* * ، **أسأل الله الكريم أن يجزيك عنا كل خير وأن يزيدك الله علم وإيمان وأن يرضى عنك ويجمعنا مع النبي صلي الله عليه وسلم*
*أنا حملت كل الحلقات من بدايتها فاستفدت منها لبساطتها ومجهود حضرتك الطيب ، ولكن عندما بدأت العمل (من إسبوع) في أحد المواقع التي بها أجهزة تشيلر و(**dx**) وجدت اللوحة كبيرة بها أسلاك كثير جدًا وأسلاك خارجة منها للوحة الرئيسية (تقريبا الكنترول والباور) ففوجئت بحيرة وعدم تمكن ، فأرجو من حضرتك توضيح مكونات اللوحة بالتفصيل على صورة للوحة حقيقية . مثلا بوضع أرقام على أجزائها وبأسفلها التوضيح والشرح .*​


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (5 فبراير 2012)

السادة الزملاء الكرام/ سلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته
أشكركم شكراً جزيلاً على مروركم العطر وكلماتكم الطيبة ودعواتكم الصادقة كل بإسمه ومعذرة عن التأخير لأنى حزين جداً من الأحداث المتعاقبة التى تمر بها بلدى مصر اللهم احفظها وشعبها وجيشها من الفتن ماظهر منها ومابطن وسائر أمتنا العربية والإسلامية اللهم آمين أما بعد :-
إلى أخى الفاضل م/ شريف عبد العال
أخى الفاضل لابد من دراسة أساسيات دوائر التحكم بجميع أجزائها جيداً وبقدر فهمك وذكاءك وخبرتك فى دوائر التحكم بقدر نجاحك والوصول للعطل فى أقل وقت ممكن فكل جهاز له دائرة باور ودائرة تحكم تختلف من جهاز لآخر حسب قدرة الجهاز ونوعيته وإمكاناته وحسب تصميم الشركات المصنعة فالممارسة مهمة للغاية فى هذه المهنة وذلك لأن البعد عنها طويلاً يجعلك تنسى كل شئ . فيجب وجود دائرة التحكم ملصقة بالجهاز للإستفادة منها أثناء تتبع الأعطال لأنه لا يصح تتبع العطل وراء الأسلاك المكتظة وخاصة فى الدوائر الكبيرة فإنه يتوه ويضيع الوقت هباءاً وقد لا تنجح فى الوصول للعطل فالدائرة مهمة جداً لتتبع أعطال دوائر التحكم . عموماً سوف أرفع لك قريباً دائرة تحكم مصورة على الطبيعة وسوف نشرحها كما طلبت فتابعنى وتمنياتى لك بالنجاح والتوفيق .


----------



## lkman (9 فبراير 2012)

مششششششششكورررررررررر


----------



## lkman (9 فبراير 2012)

مشكوووورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## lkman (9 فبراير 2012)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## lkman (9 فبراير 2012)

مممشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## lkman (9 فبراير 2012)

مشككوورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## lkman (9 فبراير 2012)

مشكووووررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## lkman (9 فبراير 2012)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر جداً


----------



## lkman (9 فبراير 2012)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررر يا غالي


----------



## lkman (9 فبراير 2012)

تسلم حبيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي


----------



## asdmasr (9 فبراير 2012)

مجهود خرافى ومشكور من شخصية غاية فى الاحترام

ليا استفسار يا باشمهندس سليمان

انا خلصت دورات التكييف فى الدونبوسكو وعايز ااخد دورات صيانة فى الشيللر ممكن تفيدنى بمكان كويس


----------



## Eng: bolbol79 (9 فبراير 2012)

مجهود اكثر من رائع جزاك الله عنا كل خير وبارك الله لك فى علمك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (11 فبراير 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
شرح مبسط لدئرة تحكم وحدة تكييف باكدج ميراكو يورك موديل ( yms 180 – 240 ) 
أولا الشكل رقم ( 1 ) بالمرفقات صورة حقيقية لدائرة التحكم لهذا الموديل وتتكون من روزتة كبيرة للكابل الرئيسى المغذى للوحدة 3 فاز + نيوترال + روزتة تغذية سخانات زيت الضواغط وأيضاً يجاورها روزته تجميع أسلاك دائرة التحكم لكل من الثيرموستات وسخانات زيت الضواغط وقواطع الضغط لعالى والمنخفض لكل ضاغط وأيضاً أسلاك كونترول تشغيل سخانات التدفئة .
ويوجد 4 كوناكتور لتشغيل محرك المبخر والمكثف والضاغطين ولكل كونتاكتور أوفرلود مركب أسفله وهو خاص بفصل دائرة التحكم عند زيادة الحمل .
ويوجد ترانس 220 – 24 فولت وفيوز كونترول رئيسى خاص 220 فولت ويوجد عدد 2 تايمر تأخير أحدهما 3 دقائق خاص بالضاغط الأول والآخر 5 دقائق خاص بالضاغط الثانى ووظيفته تأخير تشغيل الضاغط حتى تتعادل الضغوط وكذلك حتى لا يعملا الضاغطين معاً فى نفس اللحظة بل يعملا ويفصلا بالتتابع .
ويوجد فيز سيكوانس لحماية وحدة التكييف وفصل دائرة التحكم عن وحدة التكييف بالكامل عند وجود خلل بمصدر التغذية لرئيسية كارتفاع أو انخفاض الجهد أو إنعكاسه أو سقوط إحدى الفازات . كما يوجد عدد 5 ريلاى والجميع يغذى ملفه 24 فولت ولكن نقاط التوصيل 220 فولت
والريلاى الأول خاص بتشغيلكونتاكتورالضاغط الأول والريلاى الثانى لتشغيل كونتاكتور الضاغط الثانى والريلاى الثالث لتشغيل كونتاكتور محرك المبخر والريلاى الرابع والخامس لتشغيل كوناكتورين سخانات التدفئة وفى هذه الدائرة لا يوجد تدفئة فتم إلغاء كونتاكتورات السخانات الخاصة بالتدفة لأن الجهاز يعمل كتكييف فقط . ومفتاح الرموز مسجلة أسفل دائرة التحكم وهى موجودة بموضوعنا دوائر التحكم .
ملحوظة : تعمدت الكتابة باللغة العربية وبسلاسة حتى يستفيد منها الجميع ويمكنك دراسة كل جزء من مكونات هذه الدارة بالمرور على موضوعنا دوائر التحكم وابحث فيه ماشئت أكتفى بها القدر ونستكمل قريباً إن شاء الله فسوف أرفع لكم كل جزء أنتهى من شرحه فتابعونى والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .


----------



## ASHRAF100 (12 فبراير 2012)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## asdmasr (12 فبراير 2012)

اعذرنى فى هذا السؤال يا باشمهندس الذى قد يبدو غريب

ولكن ما معنى محرك المبخر ومحرك المكثف ..لقد وجدتهم فى محاضراتك ولم أفهم

كيف يكون للمبخر محرك منفصل وللمكثف محرك منفصل

هل المقصود بيهم محرك مروحة المبخر ومحرك مروحة المكثف

ارجو التوضيح وبارك الله فيك



سليمان سعد الدين قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> شرح مبسط لدئرة تحكم وحدة تكييف باكدج ميراكو يورك موديل ( yms 180 – 240 )
> أولا الشكل رقم ( 1 ) بالمرفقات صورة حقيقية لدائرة التحكم لهذا الموديل وتتكون من روزتة كبيرة للكابل الرئيسى المغذى للوحدة 3 فاز + نيوترال + روزتة تغذية سخانات زيت الضواغط وأيضاً يجاورها روزته تجميع أسلاك دائرة التحكم لكل من الثيرموستات وسخانات زيت الضواغط وقواطع الضغط لعالى والمنخفض لكل ضاغط وأيضاً أسلاك كونترول تشغيل سخانات التدفئة .
> ويوجد 4 كوناكتور لتشغيل محرك المبخر والمكثف والضاغطين ولكل كونتاكتور أوفرلود مركب أسفله وهو خاص بفصل دائرة التحكم عند زيادة الحمل .
> ...


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (12 فبراير 2012)

أخى الفاضل م/ Asdmasr السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
نعم حبيبى أقصد وكما ذكرت محرك مروحة المبخر ومحرك مروحة المكثف وتقبل تحياتى


----------



## sultan0b (12 فبراير 2012)

شكرا على الموضوع المفيد


----------



## asdmasr (13 فبراير 2012)

ربنا يبارك فى حضرتك يا باشمهندس سليمان

الكلمات تعجز عن الشكر يا باشمهندس..

كمية الاستفادة اللى فى المحاضرات دى وتنظيمها غاية فى الروعة..ربنا يجازيك كل خير

واعيد على حضرتك طلبى ورجائى بخصوص 
* اننى خلصت دورات التكييف فى الدونبوسكو 

وعايز ااخد دورات صيانة فى الباكج و الشيللر ممكن حضرتك تفيدنى بمكان كويس*


سليمان سعد الدين قال:


> أخى الفاضل م/ asdmasr السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> نعم حبيبى أقصد وكما ذكرت محرك مروحة المبخر ومحرك مروحة المكثف وتقبل تحياتى


----------



## عمادالجعفرى (13 فبراير 2012)

:77::77::77::77::77:فعلا الشرح لما بيكون بى الطريقة ده فى اشخاص كتير نفسها فيه


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (15 فبراير 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
زملائى الأعزاء سلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته
نستكمل معاً شرح دائرة التحكم لوحدة التكييف ميراكو يورك موديل ( YMS 180 – 240 )
بعد رؤية الدائرة الطبيعية لوحدة التكييف بالحلقة السابقة تلاحظوا جميع أسلاك دائرة التحكم لونها أسود وموضوعة بطريقة منظمة ( ضفيرة ) وجميع الأسلاك مرقم بدايتها ونهايتها بنفس أرقام الدائرة الملصقة بالجهازلسهولة عمليات القياس لتحديد الأعطال لمسئولى الصيانة وسيتضح ذلك فى الدائرة الملصقة بالجهاز والموجودة بالمرفقات .
تلاحظ بالدائرة المرفقة المستطيل الأعلى والمظلل باللون الأصفر جميع مكونات دائرة التحكم مثل مكانها على الطبيعة تماماً وذلك تيسيراً على مسئولى الصيانة ومسجل على جميع القطع أرقام الأسلاك المركبة بها تماماً كما بالطبيعة نفس الأرقام .
ويوجد أسفل الدائرة مفتاح جميع الرموزالمستخدمة legend 
نأتى للجزء الهام دائرة البور والكونترول للدائرة والموجودة بالمنتصف وقد قسمتها إلى ثلاثة أجزاء .
الجزء الأول على اليمين ومحدد باللون الأزرق وهى دائرة الباور ( التغذية الرئيسية ) لجميع الضواغط والمحركات وسخانات التدفئة وسخانات زيت الضواغط والفيزسيكوانس .
الجزء الثانى والمظلل باللون الأخضر هى دائرة التحكم للتى تعمل ب 220 فولت وهى تعمل على تشغيل كويل كونتاكتور كل من الضاغط الأول والثانى وكويل كونتاكتور محركات مراوح المبخر والمكثف وأيضاً كويل كونتاكتورات سخانات التدفئة وأيضاً الملف الإبتدائى للترانسفورمر وكذلك نقطتى تلامس الفيزسيكوانس .
الجزء الثالث والمحدد باللون الأحمر هى دائرة التحكم التى تعمل ب 24 فولت ويدخا فيها جميع ملفات الريليهات وكل من قواطع الضغط العالى والمنخفض للضواغط والثيرموستات والتايمرات .....إلخ نكتفى بهذا القدر ونستكمل قريباً شرح كل جزء من الأجزاء الثلاث كل على حدة وبعده ربط الأجزاء جميعها ببعضها البعض والله المستعان فتابعونى وأشكركم جميعاً على تقييمكم وتعليقاتكم الكريمة التى تسعدنى كثيراً وأنا تحت أمركم فى أى استفسار يخص موضوعنا والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .


----------



## المهندس ميشووووو (15 فبراير 2012)

الف شكر 
وبصراحه هي الي معقدتني في التخصص
هههههه


----------



## المهندس ميشووووو (15 فبراير 2012)

مثلج مياه يستخدم وسيط تبريد r22 ويشتغل في ظروف خارجيه درجة حرارتها 45c ويتم حماية تجمد الماء عند 4c 
المطلوب/اوجد النقطه الضبط فاصل الضغط المنخفض
و 
اوجد النقطه الضبط فاصل الضغط العالي
الي يعرف الحل لا يبخل علي بليز


----------



## mechanic power (15 فبراير 2012)

الله يبارك فيك
جزاك الله خيرا"


----------



## زينب عاطف (15 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م عزت الشرقاوى (15 فبراير 2012)

*تحياتى واحترامى للمهندس المحترم*
*سليمان سعدالدين السيد*

*حقيقى هذا الموضوع*
*غير سابق النظير*

*ولم يصدر الا من نفس اعتادت على البذل والعطاء لوجه الله*
*واخلاص النيه و السريرة لله*

*ارجوا من الله سبحانه وتعالى*
*ان يتقبل منك هذا العمل*

*ويتقبل دعوات الجميع*
*انه سميع الدعاء*


​


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (19 فبراير 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
زملائى الأعزاء سلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته
نستكمل معاً شرح دائرة التحكم لوحدة التكييف ميراكو يورك موديل ( YMS 180 – 240 )
نلاحظ بدائرة الباور 4 خطوط أفقيه L1&L2&L3&N لتغذية جميع الأجزاء التى تحتاج تغذية إما 380 فولت 3 فاز L!&L2&L3)) أو 220 فولت ( L1+N ) 
1- الأجزاء التى تحتاج 3 فاز لكى تعمل هى M1& M2 & M3 & M4& VP& H1& H2 وهى عبارة عن الضواغط ومحرك مروحة المكثف والمبخر والفيزسيكوانس وسخانات التدفئة 
نأخذ مثال للأجزاء التى تعمل 3 فاز وليكن M1 وهو الضاغط الأول أو الضاغط الرئيسى لاحظ بالرسم الدائرة المكتوب داخلها M1 هذه تمثل الضاغط الأول خارج منه 3 أطراف موصلين بمصدر التغذية L1&L2&L3 ويوجد بين مصدر التغذية الثلاث والضاغط 3 ريش مفتوحة ( Normal Open ) تمثل نقاط التلامس الرئيسية لكونتاكتور الضاغط الأول ( C1 ) ومسجل عليها أرقام وهى نفس الأرقام المسجله على الكونتاكتور ( 30-31-32 ) ويوجد بالرسم حرف S بين نقاط تلامس الكونتاكتور والضاغط فهى تمثل الأوفرلود 
ببساطة تمر التغذية من المصدر لدخل الكونتاكتور ثم لخرج الكونتاكتور ثم الأوفرلود ثم الضاغط وطبعاً هذا لا يحدث إلا إذا تغذى كويل الكونتاكتور وهذا ماسنشرحه فيما بعد 
كذلك الضاغط الثانى والمحركات وسخانات التدفئة ولكن الفيزسيكوانس يأخذ 3 فاز مباشرة من المصدر .
2- الأجزاء التى تحتاج 220 فولت لكى تعمل هى دائرة تحكم 220 فولت وكذلك سخانات زيت الضواغط 
ملاحظة مهمة سخان زيت الضاغط يعمل أثناء توقف الضاغط ويفصل أثناء تشغيل الضاغط 
بمعنى آخر أن سخان الزيت يعمل عندما يكون كونتاكتور الضاغط الخاص به فى وضع إيقاف حيث يوصل طرف N بالسخان مباشرة وطرف L من مصدر التغذية الرئيسى وليكن L1 إلى النقطة المساعدة المغلقة للكونتاكتور ( Normal Close ) وتحمل أرقام ( 50-48 ) للضاغط الأول & ( 50-49 ) للضاغط الثانى . وعندما يعمل أى ضاغط تفتح نقاط التلامس ليفصل سخان الزيت .
دائرة تحكم 220 فولت المحددة باللون الأخضر تأخذ طرف N والمرقم ( 0 ) والطرف الثانى من L1 ويحمل الرقم 19 وبينهما فيوز الكونترول ( 10 أمبير ) يعنى كل رقم 19 يعتبر L والرقم ( 0 ) يعتبر N .
هذا الفولت يغذى كويل كونتاكتورات كل من الضواغط والمحركات وسخانات التدفئة وتلاحظ بالرسم على سبيل المثال ( C1 ) كويل كونتاكتور الضاغط الأول موصل طرف ( 0 ) له مباشرةً والطرف الثانى من أسفل النقطة 19 ثم نقطة تلامس ريلاى الضاغط الأول وهى مفتوحة معنى ذلك أن كويل كونتاكتور الضاغط لا يعمل إلا بعد عمل الريلاى الخاص به وهو R1
وكذلك جميع كويل الكونتاكتورات حيث لا تصل التغذية لكويل الكونتاكتورات إلا بعمل الريلاى الخاص به أولاً وحيث أن جميع الريليهات تعمل كويلاتها ب 24 فولت فلابد من تغذية الترانس ب 220 فولت ليعطينا 24 فولت ننظر للرسم يأخذ الترانس طرف ( 0 ) مباشرة والطرف الثانى من النقطة 19 ثم نقطتى تلامس الفيزسيكوانس ثم الترانس معنى ذلك أنه عندما يكون الفولت سليم وفى الحدود المسموح بها تغلق نقطتى التلامس ( 19-20 ) ويعمل الترانس أما إذا كان المصدر الرئيسى للباور به مشكلة ( الفولت عالى أو منخفض أو سقوط أحد الفازات أو إنعكاس الأوجه ) فيفصل الفيزسيكوانس نقاط التلامس وحينئذ لايعمل أى جزء بالدائرة .
الخلاصة نستفيد مما سبق أن دائرة التحكم مرتبطة ببعضها البعض بمعنى أنه يتم التحكم بال380 فولت عن طريق 220 فولت ويتم التحكم فى 220 فولت عن طريق 24 فولت . نكتفى بهذا القدر ونشرح فى الحلقة القادمة إن شاء الله تعالى دائرة 24 فولت والله المستعان والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .


----------



## سلمان 333 (19 فبراير 2012)

الأخ الكريم (والكريم فعلا) سليمان سعد الدين لقد قمت بتحميل جميع حلقاتك تقريبا شاكرا لك هذه الروح العالية ,ولم ابدأ بدراسة الا القليل من الحلقات الأولى وقد واجهت امورا تحتاج توضيح (بالنسبة لي وانا مجرد مبتدئ)لكن ربما يسبب طرحها الان ارباكا لتسلسل الطرح وان شاء الله ساطرحها في وقت لاحق
تقبل تقديري لجهودك الكبيرة


----------



## سما الاسلام (21 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (21 فبراير 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
كل الشكر والتقدير للزملاء الكرام على كلماتكم الطيبة ودعواتكم الصاقة م/ عزت الشرقاوى & م/ asdmasr & م/ عماد الجعفرى & م/ زينب عاطف & م/ ميشووووو & م/ mechanic power & م/ سلمان 333 م/ سما الإسلام وجميع الأخوة الأجلاء وعفواً إذا نسيت أحد بارك الله فيكم جميعاً وتمنياتى لكم بكل توفيق .


----------



## sahabagroup (8 مارس 2012)

*الله ينور عليك ويزيدك من العلم الكثير وينفعنا بعلمك الغزير*


----------



## النزيرعبدو (8 مارس 2012)

لك الشكر ياباش مهندس وسلم مصر وكل البلادالاسلامية من الفتن


----------



## سلمان 333 (9 مارس 2012)

*الأخ سليمان اكرر شكري الجزيل لحضرتك وحبذا لو اضفت لنا حلقة عن دور محولات التيار curent transformer في دوائر التحكم.*


----------



## شريف عبدالعال (10 مارس 2012)

*شكرًا جزيلا على استجابتك لطلبي ياباش مهندس سليمان ، وأتمنى من الله أن يزيدك من العلم جزاء لما تقدمه لنا*


----------



## sahabagroup (10 مارس 2012)

ارجو من اعضاء المنتدي امدادنا ببعض الصور والبنرات الخاصة بعروض التكييفات لهذا الصيف ولكم منا جزيل الشكر والثناء


----------



## asdmasr (10 مارس 2012)

ربنا يجازيك كل خير اخى سليمان على الاستفادة الكبيرة اللى اهديتها للجميع


----------



## egystorm (11 مارس 2012)

مشكور جدا جدا على المعلومات القيمة وممكن شرج لكنترول bms


----------



## احمد الجميل (11 مارس 2012)

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم
ان يحقق لك ما تتمنى 
ويرزقكك من فضلة العظيم وان يمتعك بالصحة والعافية


----------



## احمد الجميل (11 مارس 2012)

نشكر حضرتك على اخلاصك 
وان حضرتك بتقول المعلومة بدون بخل ومفصله قدر الامكان مش (رص كلام) وخلاص

أسأل الله لك الجنه


----------



## السيد حنفى (11 مارس 2012)

مشكور ياهندسة على هذا المجهود اللهم اجعلة يارب فى ميزان حسناتة وبارك اللهم فى كل شئ عندة واكفة شر كل مكروة وشر المرض امين امين امين 
مهندس السيد حنفى


----------



## السيد حنفى (11 مارس 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## الصقرالجارح (12 مارس 2012)

اخي الغالي استاذ سليمان تحياتي لحضرتك الكريم ونشكر مجهودك الرائع والى تقدم في حياتك ومنفعة الجيل الجديد بفكرك النير .


صديقك الصقرالجارح


----------



## engkfa (13 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي على كل ما تقدمت به من معلومات قيمة يحتاجها كل مهندس ... وفقك الله لتقديم المزيد


----------



## COREY (15 مارس 2012)

*شكراً جزيلاً موضوع في غاية الاهميه جزاكم الله الف خير اخواني
*


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (18 مارس 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
زملائى الأعزاء سلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته
نستكمل معاً شرح دائرة التحكم لوحدة التكييف ميراكو يورك موديل ( YMS 180 – 240 )
تحدثنا عن دائرة الباور ودائرة 220 فولت والآن نتحدث عن دائرة الكونترول التى تعمل 24 فولت والمحددة بالون الأحمر بالدائرة المرفقة سابقاً 
تبدأ دائرة الكونتول من خرج الترانس 24 فولت على النقطتى رقم 17 & 18 
النقطة 17 تمثل نيوترال 24 وهذا يختلف تماماً عن نيوترال 220 فهذا فولت وذاك فولت آخر
والنقطة رقم 18 تمثل LINE .
تتصل النقطة 17 بكويل الريلاى R3 الخاص بتشغيل محرك مروحة المبخر
وتتصل النقطة 18( line) بالثيرموستات عند الريشة Rc ( هذا الثيرموستات من النوع الزئبقى وله شرح كافى بالحلقة 11 من موضوعنا دوائر التحكم ) عند وضع الثيرموستات على وضع التشغيل كتكييف فإن الريشه Rc تتصل بالريشة G تابع معى على الرسم ثم يمر التيار عبر أوفرلود مروحة المبخر التى تكون مغلقة فى الوضع الطبيعى ثم يمر التيار على الطرف الثانى لكويل الريلاى R3 فيعمل الريلاى حيث تغلق نقطتى التلامس للريلاى رقم 19 & 25 لكي يمرر Line 220 فولت لكويل كونتاكتور مروحة المبخر C4( انظر الرسم المحدد باللون الأخضر ) فيلقط كنتاكتور مروحة المبخر C4 ويعمل محرك المبخر .
عندما تكون درجة حرارة المكان المكيف عالية فيشعر بها الثيرموستات وبالتالى تتصل الريشة Rc مع الريشة Y1 والمرقمة برقم 1 ثم يمر التيار إلى قاطع الضغط العالى والمنخفض على التوالى ثم الأفرلود الخاص بالضاغط الأول OL1 عند النقطة قم 2 ثم يمر التيار على التايمر T1عند النقطة 3 وبعد مرور زمن التايمر ( 3 دقائق ) يمر التيار على كويل الريلاى R1 المسئول على تشغيل الضاغط الأول عند النقطة 4 كما بالرسم معنى ذلك فقد وصل 24 فولت على كويل R1 ولكى يعمل لابد من وصول نيوترال 24 على الطرف الآخر ؟ 
يأخذ الريلاى طرف نيوترال 24 من النقطة 17 من خرج الترانس مروراً بالريشة C4 ( وهى نقطة مساعدة مفتوحة بكونتاكتور محرك المبخر وهى فى وضع عدم التشغيل وبما أن المحرك يعمل بالفعل فتكون ريشته مغلقة فيمرر نيوترال 24 من خلالها على النقطة رقم 13 ثم يمر النيوترال 24 عبر OL3 أوفرلود محرك المكثف ثم إلى الطرف الثانى للريلاى R1فيعمل الضاغط الأول .
عندما يعمل R1 فتغلق نقطتى التوصيل أرقام 19 & 21 لتوصل التيار 220 فولت إلى 
كونتاكتور الضاغط الأول C1 انظر الرسم والجزء المحدد باللون الأخضر كويل الكونتاكتور C1 طرف نيوترال 220 والطرف الآخر line 220 من النقطة 19 ثم نقطتى التلامس الخاصة بالريلاى R1 عند النقطة 21 ثم الطرف الثانى لكويل كنتاكتور الضاغط الأول فيعمل الضاغط .
فعندما يعمل كوناكتور الضاغط الأول فيغلق الريشة المساعدة الخاصة به وتحمل الرقم 19 & 24 لتمرر التيار لمحرك مروحة المكثف تابع بالرسم الجزء المحدد باللون الأخضر كويل محرك المكثف C3
معنى ذلك أنه يضمن عدم تشغيل الضاغط إلا بتشغيل محرك المبخر أولاً ويضمن تشغيل الضاغط عندما يكون أمبير محرك المكثف فى الحدود المسموح بها والأوفرلود الخاص به ملقط 
ويضمن أيضاً سلامة الضغوط واوفرلود الضاغط نفسه فإذا حدثت أى مشكلة من أى جزء فإنها تفتح الدائرة ويفصل R1 وبالتالى يفصل الضاغط الأول .
نستكمل بأمر الله فى الحلقة القادمة وأشكركم على تعليقاتكم الرقيقة والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .


----------



## amnshsh2 (23 يوليو 2012)

بعد كل ماذكره الاخوة من كلمات الشكر والتقدير لا اجد فى قاموسى اللغوى ما اكتبه للتعبير عما تستحق م / سليمان

بارك الله فيك وفى والديك وبارك فى ذريتك


----------



## يحيى زكريا محمود (1 أغسطس 2012)

*جزاك الله خيراً على هذه المعلومات القيمة*


----------



## ابراهيم ناظم (1 أغسطس 2012)

thank you


----------



## safwat salah (1 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## h64m64 (1 سبتمبر 2012)

حفظك الله وبارك فيك أخى الكريم​


----------



## شريف محمد الهادي (5 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير على مجهودك


----------



## محمد علواني (24 سبتمبر 2012)

ربنا يباركلك


----------



## محمد علواني (24 سبتمبر 2012)

تبارك الله


----------



## ابومنال عباس (24 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور على المجهود


----------



## محمد علواني (24 سبتمبر 2012)

الله يكرمك


----------



## محمد علواني (24 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك 
مهندس (سليمان سعد الدين)


----------



## محمد علواني (24 سبتمبر 2012)

يارب يباركلك ويرضى عنك /م (سليمان سعد الدين)


----------



## محمد علواني (24 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## محمد علواني (24 سبتمبر 2012)

الله يزيد علما وتقى


----------



## محمد علواني (24 سبتمبر 2012)

تبارك الله


----------



## محمد علواني (24 سبتمبر 2012)

تسلم من كل سوء
تبارك الله


----------



## محمد علواني (24 سبتمبر 2012)

ربنا يغفر لك ولوالديك


----------



## محمد علواني (25 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا*​*


----------



## محمد علواني (25 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد علواني (25 سبتمبر 2012)

ربنا يزيدك علما وتقى


----------



## younis najjar (25 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد علواني (25 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك م_سليمان سعد وغفر لك ولوالديك وللمسلمين


----------



## محمد علواني (25 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك مهندس سليمان


----------



## محمد علواني (25 سبتمبر 2012)

اللهم تقبل منا ومنكم صالح الاعمال


----------



## محمد علواني (26 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا يانسر وربنا يوفقك


----------



## محمد علواني (26 سبتمبر 2012)

بصراحه يعجز اللسان لشكرك مهندس سليمان
ولكن لايعجز بالدعاء لك ولجميع الاخوه الاجلاء
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## محمد علواني (26 سبتمبر 2012)

ربنا يوفقك يا هندسه
ويبارك لنا فيك(سليمان سعد الدين)


----------



## محمد علواني (26 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيراوبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد علواني (26 سبتمبر 2012)

والله انى احبك فى الله مهندس (سليمان)


----------



## محمد علواني (26 سبتمبر 2012)

تبارك الله واحسن الله اليكم


----------



## محمد علواني (26 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله عنا خيرا


----------



## محمد علواني (26 سبتمبر 2012)

تكرم وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد علواني (27 سبتمبر 2012)

الله يرضى عنك يا مهندس سليمان
ويبارك فيك وكل الاخوه القائمين فى هذا المنتدى الطيب


----------



## محمد علواني (27 سبتمبر 2012)

تكرم يا هندسه
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد علواني (27 سبتمبر 2012)

والله ياهندسه انت كل يوم الواحد بيتعلم منك العطاء لوجه الله 
الواحد بيتعلم من اخلاقك الجميله اكتر من التخصص نفسه
ربنا يحرصك


----------



## محمد علواني (27 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك م_سليمان


----------



## aam ahmed (27 سبتمبر 2012)

شكراااااااااا ممنون


----------



## ms.mossa (4 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا عمل اكثر من راع


----------



## CallMeH (7 أكتوبر 2012)

thanxxxxxxxxx


----------



## engr.freshgraduate (7 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (8 أكتوبر 2012)

كل الشكر والتقدير لجميع الزملاء الأجلاء على كلماتكم الرقيقة كل بإسمه بارك الله فيكم جميعاً وحفظكم وتمنياتى لكم بكل نجاح وتوفيق وسلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته


----------



## ثامر عبدالواحد (13 أكتوبر 2012)

ابداع و تميز م سليمان جزاك الله خير الجزاء و الى ابداع و تميز مستمر


----------



## ibrahim faris (13 ديسمبر 2012)

ربي وفق عبدك واجعل الجنة عاقبتة انك سميع الدعاء


----------



## mohkhateeb (20 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خير و لو تسمحوا عايز دوائر التشغيل والتحكم اجهزة تكييف المركزي باور ( p75-p125 -p300) ضروري مشكورين


----------



## hagagm25 (13 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hagagm25 (13 فبراير 2013)

والله لو اعطيناك مالا ما وفيناك جزءا من حققك ولكن الدعاء بظاهر الغيب لا يقدر بمال ايضا جزاك الله عنا كل الخير وزادك الله علما فوق علمك


----------



## magdy abdalh (26 مارس 2013)

مجهود مشكور ربنا يجعه فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ابوالطيباحمد (30 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم شكري الى الاخ المهند س سليمان
ارجو منك الموضوع الاتي هو كيف انظم الاكسبايشن فالف


----------



## fuadmidya (5 أبريل 2013)

شكرا


----------



## xx-Meshal-xx (5 أبريل 2013)

*مهندس سليمان اتمنى لك الخير يا استاذي الكريم تعلمت منك علم يساوي سنين ,,, بصراحة استاذي الكريم انتى عملة نادرة الوجود في هاذا الزمن 
اتمنى لك الخير ومثواك انشالله الجنة ياااارب العالمين 

تحياتي لك ,,,
*​


----------



## sherifkazem2010 (5 أبريل 2013)

مشكوووووووووور بارك الله فيك وفى ل الاصدقاء م-شريف لسه جديد فى المجال


----------



## mausa (15 أبريل 2013)

جعل الله مجهودك فى ميزان حسناتك وبارك فية


----------



## بروفيشنل كنترول (13 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعلة في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## بروفيشنل كنترول (13 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعلة في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## فراس الاعظمي (20 أغسطس 2013)

بارك الله في جهدك ان شاء الله


----------



## ابو يوسف المنصوري (20 أغسطس 2013)

بارك الله في عملك وكثر الله من أمثالك


----------



## sas_kik (23 أغسطس 2013)

ما شاء الله 
شكرا لك على هذا المجهود الكبير
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ياسر حسن (23 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## صلاح الدين491 (24 أغسطس 2013)

شكر جزيلا


----------



## al almuhsen moayed (25 أغسطس 2013)

مشكوووووووور وبارك الله فيك اخي


----------



## mony_tornado (19 سبتمبر 2013)

مشكور اخي الحبيب


----------



## drmady (19 سبتمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم


----------



## رائد حمامرة (5 مايو 2014)

رائد حمامرة قال:


> لا يسعنا اخي الحبيب الا ان نقول لكم جزاكم الله خيرا فقد اثريتم العطاء وتفانيتم بالسخاء كما اسمح لي اخي الحبيب ان اضع هذا الكتاب عن دوائر التبريد وطرق التحكم بها سائلا المولى عز وجل ان يكون في ميزان حسناتنا وحسناتكم
> 
> الرابط هو
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t253845.html#post2106949
> ...



اخي سعد استأذنك ان تسمح لي بجمع المرفقات في مجلد واحد(اوفيس وورد)


----------



## الروافعى (22 نوفمبر 2014)

10000000000000000000000 شكر ولك مني كل احترام وتقدير


----------



## shadi hail (2 ديسمبر 2014)

بصدق عجزاللسان عن الشكر وجزاك الله خير:75:


----------

